#ubuntu-il 2011-05-02
<TalKo> morning
<TalKo> אז בוקר טוב שוב
<TalKo> Anyone here?
<barbur> שלום. יש כאן מישהו שיכול לעזור לי?
<barbur> מישהו יודע איך אפשר לשדרג 10.04 לגרסה החדשה 11.04?
<TalKo> Don't do it!
<TalKo> :)
<TalKo> קודם כדאי שתחכה שיגמר הטירוף של השידרוגים
<soomsoom> http://failblog.org/2011/05/02/epic-fail-photos-news-caption-fails/ ;)
<Hoborg>   News Caption FAILS - Epic Fail Funny Videos and Funny Pictures @ failblog.org
<wolfboy> שלום חברים :)
<wolfboy> מי יכול לעזור לי?
<wolfboy> nhavu?
<wolfboy> מישהו?
<classicc> ?.....שאלוםם
<classicc> מישהו פה?
<wolfboy> מי יכול לעזור לי?
<matanya> פשוט תשאל
<wolfboy> יש לי מערכת 10.04 ואני רוצה לשדרג אותה ל-11.04. יש לך מושג איך אני עושה את זה?
<wolfboy> matanya: אתה פה?
<matanya> כן
<matanya> תכנס למהל העדכונים
<matanya> *מנהל
<wolfboy> נכנסתי. אין לי שם שום דבר...
<wolfboy> עשיתי בדוק ועכשיו הוא נותן לי 2 עידכוני אבטחה חשובים אבל לא שידרוג לגרסה חדשה יותר...
<wolfboy> אם לא יודעים לעזור אפשר לומר שלא יודעכי
<wolfboy> יודעם ולא לתת לבנאדם להתייבש בהמתנה...
<matanya> יש לי בעיות רשת
<matanya> לא כתוב לך בקטן "גרסה חדשה מוכנה"?
<TalKo> wolfboy should change his nick to cryboy :P
<someone235> TalKo, +1
<TalKo> Ddorda: wassup??
<Ddorda> TalKo: All awe3some but can't talk
<Ddorda> cya :)
<Sagi__> מי בבית?
<Sagi__> אי ניד הלפ
<trew100> אני
<trew100> אבל זה לא הבית שלי
<Sagi__> הורדתי XMBC
<trew100> מזל טוב
<Sagi__> אממ
<Sagi__> אני צריך עזרה עם ההתקנה
<Sagi__> אני די חדש בכל העסק
<trew100> מה הבעיה?
<Sagi__> פתחתי תקובץ tar
<Sagi__> מה מכאן
<trew100> רק שניה את המדבר על המדיה סנטר?
<Sagi__> לא מבין תלוגיקה
<Sagi__> כן
<Sagi__> אין אותו במנהל ההתקנות
<trew100> למה להוריד TAR?
<Sagi__> לכן, הורדתי ישירות מהאתר שלהם
<HaimN__> Sagi__ ניסת דרך מרכז התכנה?
<trew100> מה בקשר למרכז ההתקנות?
<Sagi__> כן..לא מצאתי
<Sagi__> מרכז התוכנה התכוונתי
<HaimN__> איך קוראים לתוכנה?
<Sagi__> XBMC
<Sagi__> זה מה שהמליצו לי
<HaimN__> אני אבדוק את זה
<Sagi__> אבל האמת אשמח גם ללמוד איך מבצעים התקנה מהסוג הזה
<Sagi__> להבין לעומק יותר
<HaimN__> יש לך הוראות איך להוסיף PPA
<HaimN__> שניה אני אביא לך אותם
<Sagi__> PPA?
<Sagi__> אוקי..
<Sagi__> קח בחשבון שכל זה חדש לי
<HaimN__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602440/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<Sagi__> בעברית?
<HaimN__> אתה צריך להכניס את השורות במסוף שורה שורה
<Sagi__> אה
<Sagi__> אנסה
<Sagi__> תודה.
<HaimN__> PPA זה הרשמה לתוכנה
<Sagi__> מה זה אומר?
<HaimN__> אתה מוסיף את ההרשמה ואז אתה יכול להתקין את התוכנה והיא תתעדקן אוטומטית
<HaimN__> *תתעדכן
<HaimN__> בקיצור, תקליד את הפקודות האלו במסוף והתוכנה תהיה מותקנת...
<Sagi__> אני פשוט מנסה גם להבין
<Sagi__> מה אני עושה ולא כמו טוקי
<Sagi__> תודה על העזרה
<trew100> אתה מוסיף מאגר נוסף למנהל החבילות שלך
<Sagi__> וואלה
<trew100> ואז אתה מעדכן את המאגר כדי שהוא יכיר אותו
<Sagi__> יש עוד מאגרים כאלה?
<Sagi__> שלא באים בילד-אין
<trew100> ואז מתקין את התוכנה
<trew100> כן יש עוד
<trew100> להרבה תוכנות יש מאגר כזה
<trew100> הוא נקרא PPA
<Sagi__> מה הראשי תיבות
<trew100> היות וזה די חופשי הקטע לכן תתקין מאגרים כאלה רק מתוכנות שאתה מכיר
<trew100> ולא מאחרות
<trew100> לא יודע
<Sagi__> יש גם דברים מפוברקים?
<Sagi__> טוב אני מניח ש XBMC הזה יהיה בסדר
<Sagi__> אחזור מאוחר יותר, תודה על העזרה
<HaimN> Sagi__ בכיף, תהנה.
<Host-Fast> ?
<Ddorda> Host-Fast: ?
<Ddorda> .ask
<Hoborg> אין צורך לבקש רשות לשאול שאלה או לשאול אם יש כאן מישהו. פשוט תשאלו ואם מישהו ידע הוא יענה :)
<trew100> מישהו פה?
<trew100> אפשר לשאול שאלה?
<trew100> אז כנראה שהעץ ביער כן שואל לפני שהוא נופל
<trew100> ואוו אני מתלהב
<trew100> יש עם מי לחלוק את זה?
<Interruptus> שאלשאל
<trew100> http://www.blendernation.com/2011/05/02/cycles-render-demo-by-mike-pan/
<trew100> אמירה
<Hoborg>  Cycles Render Demo by Mike Pan   at  BlenderNation @ www.blendernation.com
<Interruptus> זה יפה
<trew100> זה גודל גדול גדול
<trew100> אני הולך לקנות כנראה כרטיס מסך חדש
<trew100> כדי שאני אוכל להתמש בזה
<trew100> אני בדיוק חושב לקנות מנוע רינדור וזה נפל לי ממש בזמן
<trew100> רק שאין לי מושג ירוק בכרטיסי מסך
<trew100> אני צריך כרטיס טוב שיתן לי תמיכה בקודה של נבידיה
<trew100> רק שלא יעלה מלאן כסף
<Ddorda> אני כנראה אקנה כרטיס מסך חדש כדי להשתמש בגנום3
<Ddorda> או יוניטי
<Ddorda> אחד מהם
<Ddorda> או שניהם
<Ddorda> נראה...
<Ddorda> על מחשבה נייח שקיבלתי
<trew100> קח את 220 של נבידיה
<trew100> יש לי אותו עכשיו והוא ממש נחמד
<trew100> בלינוקס הוא עובד הרבה יותר טוב מווינדוס
<trew100> שם הוא קורס על ימין ועל שמאל
<Ddorda> נראה.. מעדיף לא לעבוד עם nvidia
<Ddorda> הדרייברים שלהם לא כ"כ פתוחים וזה דופק אותי מאוד אחרי כמה שנים
<Ddorda> להשתמש בכרטיס ישן שלהם זה כאב ראש
<trew100> כאילו שיש לך עדיפות אחרת לכרטיס מסך שעובד טוב בלינוקס
<trew100> יש לי כרטיס ישן שלהם וזה עובד ממש נהדר
<trew100> אני מדבר על 5500 שהיה פעם
<Host-Fast> שלום
<Host-Fast> dor ?
<sssssss> שלום
<Host-Fast> שלום
<trew100> שלום
<sssssss> התקנתי שרת ubuntu בגירסתו האחרונה
<sssssss> בהתקנה בחרתי באפשרות openssh
<sssssss> ועדיין אני לא מצליח לגשת לשרת ב ssh
<sssssss> למה?
<Ddorda> sssssss: ?
<Host-Fast> דור
<Host-Fast> בוא פרטי..
<Ddorda> Host-Fast: בוא לא
<Host-Fast> למה אתה מנייאק
<Host-Fast> מה יש לך
<Ddorda> אני לא :)
<Ddorda> אני פשוט לא עוזר בפרטי
<sssssss> Ddorda
<Ddorda> פשוט מאוד. כלל ברזל
<Host-Fast> אוקי מכיר תתוכנה של הדואר
<Ddorda> רוצה עזרה? בחדר הציבורי
<sssssss> Ddorda: יש לך תשובה עבורי?
<Ddorda> איזו?
<Ddorda> sssssss: מה השאלה?
<Host-Fast> evo זה ההתחלה שלון
<sssssss> Ddorda: התקנתי שרת אובונטו. בהתקנה בחרתי openssh ועדיין אני לא מצליח לגשת אליו ב ssh
<Ddorda> Host-Fast: Evolution
<Host-Fast> כן
<Host-Fast> אני רוצה להתחבר מהתוכנה הזאת לדואר שלי בגוגל
<Ddorda> sssssss: איך אתה מנסה לגשת אליו? מה הפלט?
<Ddorda> Host-Fast: אוקיי
<Ddorda> Gmail?
<Host-Fast> לא לא סליחה,
<Host-Fast> לשרת שלי
<Host-Fast> הפרטי..
<Ddorda> Host-Fast: יש לך שרת דואר פרטי?
<Ddorda> בבית?
<Host-Fast> לא, יש לי שרתים מלינוקס
<Host-Fast> אני בעל חברת שרתים
<Host-Fast> admin@host-fast.co.il זה המייל..
<sssssss> Ddorda: דרך Putty
<Ddorda> sssssss: אין לי מושג.. תנסה את הערוץ של Putty
<Ddorda> פשוט לא יצא לי לעבוד עם הכלי הזה
<Ddorda> אני מכיר רק openssh-client
<sssssss> זאת תוכנה לגישה ע"ג ssh
<sssssss> יש לך אלטרנטיבה?
<Ddorda> sssssss: כן, אני מכיר אותה תאורטית
<Ddorda> sssssss: לווינדוז? לא
<Ddorda> Host-Fast: מה הבעיה? יש לך smtp? יש לך pop3?
<Ddorda> אם יש לך חברת שרתים, אני מניח שאתה יודע קצת לעבוד עם הפרוטוקולים האלה
<sssssss> ללינוקס גם אפשרי
<Host-Fast> [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Account Manager\Accounts\admin]
<Host-Fast> "Account Name"="admin@host-fast.co.il"
<Host-Fast> "Connection Type"=dword:00000003
<Host-Fast> "POP3 Server"="mail.host-fast.co.il"
<Host-Fast> "SMTP Server"="mail.host-fast.co.il"
<Host-Fast> "POP3 User Name"="admin"
<Host-Fast> "SMTP User Name"=""
<sssssss> Ddorda: אפשר גם תוכנה לאובנטו
<Host-Fast> ?
<Ddorda> sssssss: לאובונטו יש openssh-client
<Ddorda> Host-Fast: אין לי מושג, לא יצא לי להרים שרת מייל ובטח לא על שרת ווינדוז
<sssssss> תודה
<sssssss> Host - Fast : http://www.google.co.il/#hl=iw&source=hp&biw=1920&bih=897&q=windows+mail+server&aq=0&aqi=g7&aql=&oq=windows+mail+s&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=d70d9f3ae82ad3c4
<Hoborg> Google @ www.google.co.il
<sssssss> Ddorda: לפי הטרמינל החבילה כבר מותקנת אצלי
<sssssss> איך אני משתמש בה?
<sssssss> Hobdorg: אולי אתה יודע?
<soomsoom> sssssss: הובורג הינו בוט, אין לך מה לפנות אליו
<sssssss> אוקיי
<sssssss> soomsoom: ראיתי אותו מגיב, חשבתי
<sssssss> somesome: איך אני משתמש ב ssh-client
<sssssss> הבעיה נפתרה
<sssssss> שרת ה ssh לא היה מותקן
#ubuntu-il 2011-05-03
<TalKo> morning lads!
<guyugy123> איך מעלים קבצים כגון סרטונים לשרת ssh  (רכשתי) ואיך מקשרים אותם לאתר שמאוחסן בשרת אחר (של ספק בניית אתרים)
<guyugy123> תודה
<TalKo> מה בדיוק אתה רוצה לעשות?
<TalKo> אתה רוצה שהסרטים יהיו נגישים בווב?
<guyugy123> כן
<guyugy123> אני עדיין מתלמד
<guyugy123> אבל אני רוצה שהם ינגנו באתר
<guyugy123> תודה על ההתיחסות:)
<TalKo> ינגנו? ז"א אתה רוצה שיהיה באתר נגן שיודע לטפל בהם?
<TalKo> יש לך כבר אתר קיים?
<guyugy123> יש לי אתר קיים
<TalKo> מה אורך הסרטים ומה גודלם?
<TalKo> אם הם קצרים מ10 דקות אני ממליץ לשים אותם ביוטיוב וזהו
<guyugy123> ואני רוצה לאחסן את הסרטונים בשרת ssh
<TalKo> אתה מתבלבל במושגים...
<guyugy123> אני רוצה שיוכלו לנגן אותם אצלי באתר בלבד
<TalKo> שרת זאת מכונה שמשרתת לקוחות
<TalKo> ssh is a secure shell, it is the way you login to the server
<guyugy123> הבנתי
<TalKo> אין קשר בין אחסון וssh
<guyugy123> הבנתי אותך
<guyugy123> אז שרת אבונטו 10.04
<TalKo> יש חברה שבונה לך את האתר?
<guyugy123> כן בניתי לבד בלייב סיטי
<guyugy123> האתר קיים
<TalKo> תן לינק
<guyugy123> krav-maga4u.com
<TalKo> כדאי להתאים את הרקע של הפרסומות לרקע האתרץץ
<guyugy123> כן אני יודע
<TalKo> בכל מקרה, לדעתי הכי טוב להשתמש בשירות חיצוני כמו יוטיוב או וימיאו
<guyugy123> אבל אם אין את הסרטונים
<guyugy123> אז אין אתר
<TalKo> זה יהיה לך יותר זול ויותר טוב
<guyugy123> אבל כל הקטע שיראו את הסרטונים רק אצלי
<guyugy123> זה חינמי
<guyugy123> ביוטיוב מורידים embed
<guyugy123> אין לי מושג איך לנהל שרת וניסיתי לשנות אותו מטקסט לגרפיקה וגם זה לא הולך
<guyugy123> בקיצור זה נראה כמו סרט רע
<guyugy123> בינתיים
<TalKo> אני יכול לומר לך מנסיון שלנעול אנשים לראות דברים רק באתר שלך זה לא קל או פשוט
<TalKo> הכל אפשר להוריד
<guyugy123> אני יודע
<TalKo> אם זה ינגן על המסך של המשתמש הוא יכול גם להוריד את זה ולנגן את זה אוף ליין
<TalKo> אז חבל להשקיע מאמצים בכוון הזה
<guyugy123> גם אם זה מנגן אצלי באתר?
<guyugy123> אז מה ימנע מאנשים להעתיק את האתר?
<guyugy123> כל הקטע זה הסרטונים
<guyugy123> ולהתחיל לתבוע על העתקה זה לא אני
<TalKo> אם אתה רוצה לממש את זה לבד זה הכוון:
<TalKo> http://www.longtailvideo.com/players/jw-flv-player/
<Hoborg> JW Player: Download | LongTail Video | Home of the JW Player @ www.longtailvideo.com
<guyugy123> תודה רבה
<TalKo> קודם שיהיה לך נגן מוטמע ואח"כ תכניס סרטונים
<guyugy123> עוד משהו קטן
<guyugy123> למה הטקסט לא הופך לגרפיקה?
<TalKo> וכמו שאמרתי - אין כל דרך למנוע מהמשתמשים להוריד את החומר למחשב האישי שלהם
<TalKo> לא הבנתי את השאלה
<TalKo> תן לי קונטקסט
<guyugy123> root@srv:~# Processing triggers for python-central ...
<guyugy123> נתקע לי על זה
<guyugy123> אמרו שצריך להפוך לגרפיקה
<guyugy123> זה רץ איזה שעה של התקנה
<guyugy123> Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
<TalKo> סורי, לא יודע מה ז
<TalKo> איזו פקודה הרצת?
<guyugy123> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<TalKo> הרצת את זה על מחשב מרוחק?
<soomsoom> guyugy123: חכה עוד קצת... זה משהו שכל המערכת תלויה עליו
<soomsoom> בגלל זה לוקח לו זמן
<soomsoom> libc
<guyugy123> זה סיים לגמרי
<guyugy123> כבר הרבה זמן לא זז
<soomsoom> מה סיים לגמרי?
<soomsoom> המממ תן לזה
<guyugy123> זה אמור להפוך לגרפיקה?
<guyugy123> הרצתי את זה ע"י העתקת הפקודה מהפורום
<guyugy123> אין לי מושג אם זה למחשב מרוחק
<guyugy123> חברה תודה לכל העוזרים אני חייב לרוץ
<guyugy123> המייל שלי הוא noam3339@gmail.com
<guyugy123> אשמח מאוד אם תשלחו לי מדריך נורמאלי להתמודד עם הסיוט הזה:)
<guyugy123> וכמובן שהסרטונים יעלו תיכנסו ללמוד קרב מגע:)
<sssssssssss> שלום
<sssssssssss> איך אני מוחק תיקיה עם כל הקבצים שבה דרך הטרמינל?
<matanya> rm -R nameofdir
<soomsoom> matanya: אחרי שהוא הלך
<soomsoom> XD
<TalKo> מה יש לאנשים, לא יודעים לחפש און ליין?
<TalKo> נראה לי שכדאי להבא פשוט לשלוח לאנשים כאלו לינק ל"תן לי לגגל את זה בשבילך"
<TalKo> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+delete+a+directory
<Hoborg> Let me google that for you @ lmgtfy.com
<someone235> אם אני יוצר משתמש חדש עם הפקודה useradd , אז הוא יכול לתקשר עם תיקיות שיותר גבוהות מה-BASE_DIR שלו?
<sagi__> מה הסיסמה ל ppa:team
<sagi__> ?
<sssssss> מישהו זמין כאן.
<sssssss> moshe742:?
<wolfboy> מי יכול להסביר לי איך אני מתקין פלאש ב-11.04?
<hellfire03> מישהו?
<Host-Fast> ?
<bz-hon> היי, מישהו כאן? רוצים לבקר בבלוג שלי? הוא מגניב. הוא הכי טוב בעולם
<bz-hon> kt kt
<bz-hon> מישהו יכול להגיד לי איפה אני יכול למצוא כתובות אימייל של מומחים לפסיכולוגיה? אני רוצה לדעת מה הם יגידו על הבלוג שלי. הלפ
<soomsoom> 79
<ssss> גם אתם חשיפ איטיות מסיוימת של המאגרים הישראליים?
#ubuntu-il 2011-05-04
<someone235> למישהו פה יש GUAKE?
<someone235> יש לי בעיה
<someone235> אני לא מצליח לשנות את הגודל של החלון שלו
<someone235> אפילו ניסיתי לעשות לו COMPLETE REMOVAL
<someone235> ואז התקנתי מחדש
<someone235> והגודל נשאר אותו דבר
<someone235> ניסיתי ב-GUAKE PREFERENCES
<someone235> למישהו יש מושג?
<Interruptus> הממ בוא נתחיל בכך
<Interruptus> שנמחק את כל ההגדרות שלה
<someone235> Interruptus, איך?
<TalKo> Morning
<hatul> שדרגתי ל-natty ואין לי לא פאנלים ולא דוק.
<hatul> יש רק פאנל לא נראה למעלה ובלחיצה עליו אני מקבל קצת תפריטים.
<someone235> hatul, היה לך גנום קודם?
<hatul> someone235: חיובי.
<someone235> אני חושב שקראתי על זה משהו
<someone235> !g upgrade to natty doesn't show dash
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Natty Beta 1 Review   Screenshots Tour - http://maketecheasier.com/ubuntu-natty-beta-1-review-screenshots-tour/2011/04/03
<someone235> יכול להיות שאתה צריך להכנס ל-SESSION מיוחד בשביל זה?
<someone235> !g disable natty dash
<Hoborg> A smattering of Natty updates: Software centre adds reviews, Dash ... - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/a-smattering-of-natty-updates-software-centre-gets-reviews-dash-gets-improved/
<someone235> !g disable natty dash
<Hoborg> A smattering of Natty updates: Software centre adds reviews, Dash ... - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/a-smattering-of-natty-updates-software-centre-gets-reviews-dash-gets-improved/
<someone235> אוקיי, זה מוזר
<someone235> הפיירפוקס לא עובד
<someone235> אני שולח פינגים לגוגל ולא מקבל תשובה
<someone235> אבל ה-IRC עובד
<soomsoom> אויש הדברים המוזרים של אובונטו
<soomsoom> מזל שאני לא משתמש בהפצה הזאת יותר
<someone235> איך ארץ?
<someone235> ארץ'?
<someone235> שמעתי שהיא טובה
<someone235> אבל לא יצא לי לקרוא עליה כל כך
<soomsoom> ארצ' מעולה
<someone235> הייתי קורא עליה עכשיו, אבל האינטרנט לא עובד
<soomsoom> חחח
<someone235> soomsoom, אתה יכול לתת לי את האייפי של גוגל בבקשה?
<soomsoom> [doron@Hummus ~]$ ping www.google.co.il
<soomsoom> PING www.l.google.com (209.85.149.147) 56(84) bytes of data.
<someone235> חשבתי אולי יש בעיה ב-gethostbyname
<someone235> או איך שלא קוראים לזה
<someone235> אבל לא
<someone235> זה לא באמת עוזר
<someone235> אוקיי, ניסיתי להתחבר עוד פעם לפרינוד
<someone235> בטאב חדש
<someone235> וזה לא עובד
<soomsoom> חביבי יש לך בעיה
<someone235> נראה שבאמת יש בעיה ב-DNS
<someone235> soomsoom, מה אתה אומר?
<someone235> :)
<soomsoom> מי הספקית אנטרנט שלך?
<someone235> netvision
<hatul> someone235: היה לי את זה בעבר בגלל בעיה בראוטר. רק ה-IRC היה ממשיך לעבוד.
<soomsoom> אין להם בעיות
<hatul> התחברות מחדש הייתה מתקנת את זה.
<soomsoom> אני מחובר דרכם
<soomsoom> הכל עובד בצורה חלקה
<someone235> טוב, ננסה לעשות ריסטרט לראוטר
<someone235> להת
<someone235_> סבבה עובד
<hatul> someone235: יש לך רעיון. לא מצאתי משהו בגוגל
<Dudu> When Ubuntu 11.04 in Hebrew should release?
<hatul> Dudu: שוחרר יחד עם כל שאר השפות.
<hatul> השפה ניתנת לבחירה בכל זמן שתרצה.
<someone235> hatul, אני זוכר שראיתי איפשהו איפה אפשר לעשות דיסאבל לדאש
<someone235> אז תחפש איפה אפשר לעשות דיסאבל ותעשה שם אינאבל
<hatul> someone235: חיפשתי ולא מצאתי כרגע.
<Dudu> תודה
<ssss> שלום
<ssss> מישהו זמין?
<trew100> היי אנשים
<trew100> מה נשמע?
<trew100> חבל לכם על האף אני הולך לקנות כרטיס מסך חדש
<trew100> מקווה שאני עושה בחירה נכונה
<trew100> נבידיה GTX560
<Fedorda> Hey guys, sup?
<serfus> Fedorda, hello
<Fedorda> serfus: hey there, how are you?
<serfus> Fedorda, great, how about you?
<Fedorda> Not so well, I didn't have network connectiopn at home for about 2 weeks, and in the same day i fixed the problem my laptop suddenly died.
<serfus> אה זה דור?
<someone235> דור שבגד באובונטו :)
<Fedorda> did not
<Fedorda> i'm just trying
<serfus> :D
<someone235> בטח רצית לבדוק את גנום 3
<serfus> אז.. איך פדורה?
<Fedorda> someone235: indeed
<Fedorda> serfus: very nice, it has some features i'd like to see in Ubuntu too
<serfus> but no hebrew? :P
<Fedorda> serfus: the keyboard settings application is crashing
<Fedorda> so until i'll finish updating teh system i have no Hebrew layout
<serfus> bummer
<Fedorda> Something I hate about Fedora, is that it comes with tones of shitty packages
<Fedorda> i mean, who need openssh-server built-in ?!
<serfus> you can say that on ubuntu as well
<Fedorda> serfus: indeed, but way less
<matanya> אין ספק שהייתי רוצה בוט ב11 שניות
<Fedorda> matanya: Ubuntu is going to something like that soon too
<Fedorda> it's just a matter of time.
<matanya> כמו כל דבר בעולם הלינוקס
<matanya> האמת שמאז השדרוג המערכת יותר מהירה
<matanya> אבל יש שני באגים מאוד מרגיזים
<matanya> מסתבר שאני לא היחיד שסובל מהם
<Fedorda> talk :)
<matanya> אחד, המערכת עושה logoff בצורה רנדומלית מידי פעם ללא כל סיבה נראית לען
<matanya> *לעין
<matanya> יש על זה באג פתוח בx.org
<someone235> לא קרה לי...
<Fedorda> happens to my brother on his netbook
<matanya> השני, שהבהירות של המסך מתחילה להשתגע פתאום
<Fedorda> since 9.04 i believe
<Fedorda> oh! same to my brother
<Fedorda> both probeles
<Fedorda> ms
<Fedorda> do you use a netbook?
<matanya> זה באג של ניידים עם כרטיסי מסך של אינטל
<matanya> לא
<matanya> לפטופ
<soomsoom> never happend to me
<soomsoom> on ubuntu
<Gargamel64> אולי תגלו שאתם אחים
<Fedorda> oh, i see
<matanya> רק בניידים
<Fedorda> but it'
<Fedorda> s a bug in GNOME, not in Ubuntu
<matanya> Gargamel64: +1
<matanya> כן
<soomsoom> what happend to me in ubuntu? nvidia doesn't work there nicely... gnome was preety sucks
<soomsoom> and... apt with troubles
<matanya> בunity זה לא קרה
<Gargamel64> מה +1?
<Fedorda> soomsoom: did I ever gave you permission to talk?
<someone235> אף אחת מ-2 הבעיות לא קרתה, מצד שני אתמול נתקע לי המחשב (עד כדי ריסט) בפעם הראשונה זה חודשים
<Fedorda> give*
<Fedorda> :D
<soomsoom> Fedorda: i don't need a permission from you to talk...
<someone235> Fedorda, u're just Fedora user, your voice worth nothing
<Fedorda> soomsoom: :O what a rude young boy!
<soomsoom> Fedorda: <_<
<Fedorda> :OOOO
<matanya> Gargamel64: Gargamel64> אולי תגלו שאתם אחים
<Fedorda> May I believe that I am linched by the community that I cared for so long?
<soomsoom> Fedorda: u can't heaven talk about permission... you are using Fedora right now... and Ubuntu
<soomsoom> :X
<Fedorda> and one Arch user that I don't care about ? :P
<soomsoom> :P
<Fedorda> soomsoom: I hope you know i'm one hundred precent joking :)
<soomsoom> arch user don't need permission to talk... you forgot that :D
<soomsoom> *users
<Fedorda> Well, i do use Ubuntu, on few other computers
<Gargamel64> matanya: לא הבנתי למה אתה מוסיף לי 1
<matanya> זה מסמל הערכה
<Fedorda> its just that i'm trying GNOME3 atm
<matanya> חלאס עם מלחמת ההפצות
<matanya> זה משמעם
<Fedorda> Gargamel64: +1 means "I agree"
<Gargamel64> אוו, תודה
<someone235> soomsoom, איך הגראפיקה של LXDE?
<matanya> *משעמם
<soomsoom> Fedorda: really, what people find in ubuntu?! all the patches there making the OS be more suck
<soomsoom> someone235: who use LXDE?
<someone235> arch?
<soomsoom> someone235: in arch u can choose what desktop to use
<soomsoom> someone235: right now im using the cleanest GNOME3
<Fedorda> it came from polls over the IRC, +1 means I support, -1 means I decline, and 0 means that i don't phakin' care
<matanya> אני מאוד מחבב את ארץ'
<Fedorda> OMG perl takes almost 11mb!
<someone235> unless you are a fedora user, and then we don't phakin' care
<matanya> אבל מאוד מאוד מאוד מפריע לי שהחבילות לא חתומות
<Fedorda> it would take me a year to have it all downloaded to my computer
<Fedorda> :(
<matanya> יש לך חיבור 56k?
<soomsoom> someone235: also I can install unity, but if cannonical built it, the chances that I will met bugs is like 75%
<soomsoom> so i don't want take this risk
<Fedorda> matanya: something close to that
<soomsoom> matanya: soon pgp check will be on pacman...
<matanya> אז אולי נחזיר את ארץ' לפעילות
<Fedorda> soomsoom: I don't see any bugs in Simple-Scan, and it was made by Canonical
<Fedorda> or Bazaar
<matanya> אני תמיד מרגיש כאילו אני מזמין קוד מסוכן
<soomsoom> Fedorda: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/654988
<matanya> הסרתי את unity
<soomsoom> what about that?
<Hoborg> Bug #654988 in unity: “Unity doesn't mirror its interface for RTL locales.” @ bugs.launchpad.net
<matanya> לא בא לי בטוב
<Fedorda> soomsoom: Unity is not a production product
<matanya> אפשר לעשות אותו דבר בדיוק בגנום 2
<soomsoom> so why they pushed that to 11.04?
<matanya> בלי להתאמץ כל כך הרבה
<Fedorda> by most of the world's opinion anyway
<soomsoom> matanya: so what dm you have now?
<soomsoom> *de
<matanya> ubuntu 11.04 עם גנום 2
<matanya> בערך
<soomsoom> ah cool
<Fedorda> where can i check what is the screen rate?
<soomsoom> matanya: why not GNOME3?
<Fedorda> i feel like the screen is killing me
<soomsoom> Fedorda: its called refresh rate
<Fedorda> highlighting like a disco :X
<Fedorda> that's what i meant :P
<soomsoom> Fedorda: which de are u using on fedora?
<soomsoom> :D
<matanya> לא אוהב את גנום 3
<Fedorda> soomsoom: G3
<matanya> הם חושבים שהם יודעים יותר טוב ממני מה טוב לי
<soomsoom> Fedorda: under your account name there is System Settings
<soomsoom> Fedorda: choose display
<soomsoom> and chane it
<Fedorda> and?
<Fedorda> okay
<soomsoom> *change
<soomsoom> oh wait
<soomsoom> hamm
<soomsoom> i can't change refresh rate
<soomsoom> can you?
<Fedorda> neither I do
<matanya> חשבתי לנסות את סוזה
<soomsoom> Fedorda: hammmm
<matanya> זה מתחילה להיות הפצה מעניינת
<soomsoom> Fedorda: did u installed nouveau
<matanya> *זו
<Fedorda> soomsoom: nope
<TalKo> ערב טוב
<Fedorda> TalKo: you too
<TalKo> I've been logged in on this channel quite a while in the past few days, but it's mostly dormant, any ideas how to make it alive?
<matanya> תקלל את אובונטו
<matanya> בדרך כלל זה מדליק את החדר
<Fedorda> TalKo: say hello to every person that enter the channel
<Fedorda> :)
<Fedorda> it will make them to feel noticed and will have to begin with a chat ;)
<Fedorda> common trick
<TalKo> מממ...
<TalKo> זה רעיון
<TalKo> שאלה כזו: מה המטרה המוצהרת של הערוץ הזה?
<Gargamel64> Fedorda: we can make hoborg do that too :P
<serfus> TalKo, תמיכה בעברית, ודיבור חופשי של הקהילה
<Gargamel64> serfus: הבנתי שזה לא חדר רשמי
<serfus> בטח שכן
<Fedorda> Gargamel64: you have understood worng
<Fedorda> :)
<TalKo> Gargamel64: אם הובורג יעשה את זה זה לא יציף את החדר אם מישהו מתחבר ומתנתק הרבה?
<TalKo> וכמובן שברגע שאנשים יתרגלו אז הם יבינו שהם מדברים עם בוט..
<Gargamel64> Fedorda: TalKo: בדיחה, לא להילחץ
<serfus> זה מלחיץ שאנשים מדברים עם בוטים
<TalKo> בכל בדיחה יש מעט אמת או רצון לממש משהו דומה
<Fedorda> Air!! I need air!!!!
<Fedorda> oh, you and you joked, made me nervous for a while
<Gargamel64> !g air
<Hoborg> Air (disambiguation) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_(disambiguation)
<Gargamel64> Fedorda: ^
<Fedorda> jokes*
<Fedorda> :D
<TalKo> lulz
<Fedorda> Gargamel64: ^
<TalKo> נראה שלדבר על הערוץ עוזר
<TalKo> טוב, אני הולך להרדים את הילדים
<Gargamel64> Fedorda: yeh.. my friends think my humor is.. "special"
<trew100> TalKo: תהנה
<serfus> TalKo, בהצלחה :P
<serfus> נראה לי שאני הולך לישון בעצמי
<Gargamel64> serfus: אז הבנתי לא נכון כנראה. הבנתי שיש הבדל בין ## ל-# אחד בשם של הערוץ
<serfus> יש הבדל, ברמת העיקרון דאבל זה לא רשמי ואחד זה כן
<Gargamel64> serfus: אה, טוב לדעת..
<Gargamel64> אז לא משנה
<serfus> אמור להיות לכל לוקו ערוץ אחד לפחות (רשמי כמובן(
<serfus> למשל הבעיה בערוץ לינוקס איי-אל זה שאין להם אישור או רשמיות מלינוקס
<serfus> (זה מה שאני הבנתי לפחות)
<serfus> ולכן הערוץ הוא עם שתי סולמיות
<Gargamel64> אז זאת הסיבה שאצלם זה כפול
<Gargamel64> אוקיי
<serfus> בדיוק
<serfus> ונגיד יש ערוצים כמו ##cooking
<serfus> שזה אוף-טופיק בפרינוד
<serfus> אבל בכל זאת רצו את הערוץ
<Fedorda> the rules of Freenode says that if you don't own the name or have permission from the owner, you have to use ##
<serfus> אהא
<serfus> לילה טוב!
<Fedorda> so, since ##cooking is about cooking, and doesn't belong to company named cooking, they had to use ## and not #
<Gargamel64> serfus: לילה טוב
<Fedorda> Buona notte
<Fedorda> :)
<Sagi__> צריך עזרה עם ppa
<Gargamel64> Sagi__: מה בדיוק?
<Sagi__> הרצתי את השורה
<Sagi__> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc
<Sagi__> הוא מבקש ממני סיסמה..הגיוני?
<Fedorda> yes
<Gargamel64> מאוד
<Gargamel64> זאת פעולה מערכתית
<matanya> כתבת sudo
<matanya> זו בקשה להרשאות root
<Sagi__> בסיסמה?
<matanya> לא, את הסיסמה שלך
<Sagi__> ניסתי
<Sagi__> חשבתי אולי זה מה שהוא מבקש
<matanya> תן לו את סיסמת המשתמש לך
<Sagi__> לא הצליח
<matanya> *שלך
<Sagi__> שניה אני אנסה שוב
<Gargamel64> אם זה בגלל שהוא לא כותב * במסוף, זה בסדר
<Gargamel64> כשאתה מקיש זהנקלט, גם אם אתה לא רואה את זה
<Sagi__> כן אני יודע
<Sagi__> שניה אנסה שוב
 * Fedorda is willing to die. updating the system with less 10kbps connection
<Fedorda> :(
<Gargamel64> אוי
<Gargamel64> נפלה הרשת.
<Gargamel64> ?
<Fedorda> no
<Fedorda> just real slow
<Gargamel64> אה
<Gargamel64> פרסמו לפני כמה ימים כתבה על חברת סטארט אפ שכתבה אפליקציה לאייפון שעוזרת בגלישה
<Gargamel64> מכווצת את המידע שאתה שולח ומקבל
<Sagi__> הצליח הסיסמה.
<Gargamel64> זה לא יעזור לך כרגע, אבל זה נושא לשיחה
<Sagi__> אני ממשיך , תודה
<Gargamel64> זה נראה כמו סוג של פרוקסי, כי המידע עובר דרך השרתים שלהם
<Fedorda> Gargamel64: since i don't have a smart phone, i guess it won't help me in the soon future too
<matanya> אתה מוריד מאתר המראה של האיגוד?
<Fedorda> ;)
<matanya> תמצא מהר שרת אחר
<matanya> עדיף שתוריד בטורנט ותעדכן במקום
<Fedorda> matanya: i'm moviong from mirror to mirror
<matanya> ייאוש
<Fedorda> well, now i'm on the last percent anyway
<matanya> כמה החיבור שלך?
<Fedorda> took me all day long
<Fedorda> indeed
<matanya> אני מוריד עכשיו את פדורה בטורנט
<matanya> עוד מעט נגמר
<matanya> יורד ב250k בערך
<Sagi__> אוקי, כביכול סיים את ההתקנה. איך אני יודע אם זה סיים בהצלחה
<Sagi__> לא ראיתי באפליקשן את התוכנה
<matanya> מה התקנת?
<Fedorda> Total                                                                                                       11 kB/s | 152 MB    227:55
<Sagi__> XBMC
<Sagi__> Media Canter
<trew100> יכול להיות שהיא מגיעה כמו שלוחן עבודה בפני עצמה
<trew100> זכור לי שקראתי כזה דבר על אחת ההפצות
<matanya> הוציא לי את המילים מהפה
<Fedorda> I think you are supposed to log out and back in after installing XBMC
<Sagi__> איך אני אמור להפעיל את זה?
<matanya> תתנתק
<trew100> במנדריבה שהתקנתי את התוכנה הזאת היא היתה לי תחת מולטידיה
<Sagi__> אהה
<trew100> אבל אני משתמש KDE אז זה לא יעזור לך הרבה
<matanya> ואז כשאתה בא להתחבר מחדש, תראה אם אחת האפשרויות היא התחברות תחת xmbc
<trew100> רק רגע לפני שאתה מתנתק
<Sagi__> הם שינו עכשיו את הסרגל
<Sagi__> הרבה פחות נח
<matanya> הם?
<trew100> תעלה טרמינל ותרשום שם XBMC
<matanya> מי זה הם?
<Sagi__> אובנטו
<Sagi__> :)
<matanya> אז תחזור חזרה
<matanya> אני לקחתי את מה שמצא חן בעיני
<trew100> או תעבוד ל-KDE
<matanya> וזרקתי את השאר
<trew100> תעבןר*
<trew100> תעבור*
<trew100> או יצא טוב
<Sagi__> הבנתי שגם בהפצה הבאה זה מה שיהיה ולא ניתן יהיה לחזור
<matanya> אני לא אוהב את kde
<Sagi__> עדיף להתרגל..
<matanya> למרות שלמען האמת לא ניסיתי אותה מאז גרסה 4
<matanya> תמיד אפשר לחזור
<trew100> אבל מי אמר ששגיא לא אוהב
<matanya> זה לינוקס
<Sagi__> הוליכו אותי שולל
<trew100> matanya: ואתה לא אוהב KDE???
<Sagi__> לא זוכר כבר מי אמר לי את זהכאן
<trew100> מה נסגר?
<Sagi__> אתם המומחים, אני חדש בכל העולם הזה
<Sagi__> עוד לא מבין פה כלום
<trew100> Sagi__: כל אחד ומה שנח לו
<trew100> מה שנוח לי לא תמיד נח לך
<trew100> לכן המלצה זה דבר יחסי
<trew100> מה שכן תמיד אפשר לחזור אחורה או להתקין משהו נוסף
<trew100> ולראות מה נח לך יותר
<trew100> אם את המגיע מווינדוס את תנסה את KDE
<trew100> אני מרוצה ממנה עד התקרה
<trew100> Sagi__: אגב ניסית להפעיל מהטרמינל?
<Sagi__> כן
<Sagi__> לא מצא כלום
<matanya> עבד?
<Sagi__> עשיתי log off
<matanya> אז תתנתק ותחזור
<Sagi__> לא ראיתי אופציה
<Sagi__> חזר רגיל
<trew100> רשמת בטרמינל באותיות קטנות?
<Sagi__> קפיטל
<Sagi__> ננסה קטן
<trew100> לא ננסה אלא רק קטן
<trew100> אלא אם כן מדובר בקובץ שכתוב באותיות גדולות
<Sagi__> no command found
<nady> לילה טוב
<trew100> Sagi__: יש לך כח לנסות את KDE?
<trew100> nady: גם לך
<Sagi__> בכיף
<Sagi__> איך אני מוריד את זה
<nady> מה יש באובנטו?
<trew100> במנהל החבילות תרשום קובונטו דסקטופ
<nady> מה שימך
<Sagi__> רגע
<matanya> Sagi__: אתה יכול פשוט להוריד את קובונטו מהאתר של אובונטו
<matanya> ולהתנסות על cd
<trew100> matanya: אבל למה?
<nady> לא עולה חחח
<trew100> כן אבל כבר יש לו מערכת למה לריב עם עצמו
<Sagi__> kubuntu desktop?
<trew100> כן
<matanya> כדי שהוא יוכל לראות אם הוא אוהב לפני שהוא מתקין
<trew100> זה הולך להיות עם הרבה תלויות
<Sagi__> זה נתן 2 תוצאות
<trew100> מה רשום לידן?
<Sagi__> educational desktop for kubuntu
<Sagi__> ועוד אחד
<nady> בקבצים בדיסק איפה מופיע השם?
<Sagi__> ubuntu customiation kit
<Sagi__> משהו כזה
<matanya> לא זה
<Sagi__> צריך להיות מהנדס חלל
<Sagi__> כדי לתפעל את זה
<matanya> צריך פשוט להתרגל
<trew100> ממש לא
<matanya> אני עם לינוקס כבר כמה שנים
<trew100> אני מתקין ישר קובונטו אז אני לא זוכר בדיוק את הפקודה
<Sagi__> כמו להיוולד מחדש
<matanya> וקשה לי עם דרך הפעולה של חלונות
<trew100> שמתקינה את החבילות של KDE אם אין לך קובונטו
<trew100> ממש כך
<Sagi__> מה קשה עם חלונות?
<trew100> וזה יהיה נכון לך גם עם מק
<trew100> Sagi__: תתרגל תבין
<Sagi__> ננסה..
<trew100> משגע אותי שאני צריך ללחוץ על חלון בחלונות כדי לגלול אותו
<Sagi__> בשלב מאוחר יותר גם ננסה להבין מה אני עושה מבלי לרשום פקודות כמו תוקי
<trew100> בלינוקס רק תגלגל מעליו את הגלגלת וזה עובד
<Sagi__> נשמע לי שולי
<trew100> זה אומר שאתה יכול לראות סרט וביחד גם לגלוש בנט
<trew100> תנסה תבין כמה זה לא שולי
<Sagi__> גם שם אתה יכול במקביל
<trew100> זה רק דוגמה קטנה
<trew100> אם אתה מעמיד את החלונות במקביל
<nady> למישהו יש פיתרון למחשב חלש
<Sagi__> איך הסתבכתי עם המדיה סנטר הזה
<nady> אולי ההגדרות למטה?
<Sagi__> מוזיאון
<Sagi__> מה לגבי ה KDE
<trew100> שניה אני מעלה צילום איך זה נראה אצלי
<Sagi__> אוקי
<Sagi__> ניסתי להתקין מחדש XBMC
<Sagi__> עברתי על הלוג
<Sagi__> הוא לא מוריד בהצלחה את כל הקבצים שהוא צריך
<Sagi__> ולכן ההתקנה לא כראוי
<Sagi__> חצץ
<trew100> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/04/plasma-desktopcZ1438.jpg
<trew100> מופיע לך משהו כזה?
<Sagi__> לא
<Sagi__> מה זאת התוכנה שמאחור?
<trew100> מה הוא נותן לך אם אתה כותב KDE?
<trew100> בלנדר
<Sagi__> ניסתי
<Sagi__> נותן מלא דברים ל KDE
<trew100> אה נכון
<nady> 100 מה שימך
<trew100> תראה לי צילום מסך
<Sagi__> הצלחתי
<Sagi__> רשמתי
<Sagi__> kubuntu-desktop
<Sagi__> בלי המקף
<Sagi__> הוא לא מוצא..
<trew100> מעולה
<Sagi__> מתקין
<trew100> חח
<Sagi__> מה זאת התוכנה
<Sagi__> שמאחורי החלון שהראת לי
<trew100> זה שולחן עבודה אחר
<trew100> אה
<Sagi__> ענארף
<trew100> תוכנה לתלת מימד
<Sagi__> לא מנסה להבין...
<Sagi__> אממ
<Sagi__> אגב
<Sagi__> הבנתי ש
<Sagi__> sudo
<Sagi__> זה מאגר תוכנות נוסף למה שיש לי כרגע
<Sagi__> איך אני רואה מה יש שם להוריד
<Sagi__> יש לזה ממשק גרפי?
<trew100> אני מנסה עכשיו מנוע רינדור חדש אז אני קורע לו את הצורה
<trew100> לא
<Sagi__> הבנתי..סינית
<Sagi__> לאחר שהוא יתקין את ה KDE
<trew100> SUDO זה פקודה שאתהרוצה לגרום לה לעבוד בתור משתמש אחר
<Sagi__> הוא יעלה בתצןורה הזאת לבד?
<Sagi__> או שאני צריך לבחור לו
<trew100> במקרה שלנו המשתמש הוא המנהל
<trew100> יש לו את כל היכולות לעשות במערכת
<Sagi__> הבנתי
<trew100> אתה עושה לוג האוט ואז אתה בוחר שאתה רוצה לטעון את KDE
<nady> מי פנה אלי
<trew100> השכן?
<Sagi__> תכיף אנסה
<Sagi__> תודה
<trew100> על לא מה
<matanya> Sagi__:
<matanya> כדאי לעשות סדר
<matanya> אפשר להסביר לך כמה דברים בסיסיים?
<Sagi__> אני אשמח
<nady> בעיה בכרטיס מסך כניראה
<matanya> בלינוקס
<matanya> בניגוד לחלונות, נדרשות הרשאות על מנת להתקין דברים
<matanya> המשתמש בעל ההרשאות נקרא root
<matanya> או שאתה מעניק לעצמך הרשאות root
<Sagi__> כמו adminisitrator בחלונות
<matanya> כן
<matanya> הפקודה su משמעותה swich user
<Sagi__> זה ברור
<nady> יש שינויים משמעותיים ?
<matanya> כלומר לעבוד בתור משתמש אחר - במקרה שלנו, האדמין - root
<Sagi__> אוקי
<matanya> תכנות בלינוקס, נקראות חבילות
<matanya> ומתקינים אותן על ידי מנהל חבילות
<soomsoom> תוכנות
<soomsoom> שחכת ו
<soomsoom> :D
<Sagi__> אממ
<nady> מה שלומך
<Sagi__> אני יודע שאפשר גם להוריד ולהתקין לא דרך המנהל חבילות
<Sagi__> שזה תהליך
<nady> פתחת אוניברסיטה
<matanya> אתה מתכוון דרך שורת הפקודה?
<Sagi__> כן
<soomsoom> Sagi__: בכל מקרה עדיף ממנהל חבילות
<matanya> שורת הפקודה עושה שימוש במנהל החבילות
<soomsoom> *את מנהל החבילות
<soomsoom> ואפשר להתקין חבילות ידנית גם
<soomsoom> שזה גם בסדר
<matanya> כאשר כתבת sudo apt-get
<Sagi__> יש דברים שאין שם
<Sagi__> כמו XBMC
<matanya> עשית שימוש במנהל חבילות בשם apt
<soomsoom> Sagi__: אז אתה יכול להוסיף רפו
<trew100> Sagi__: מה שאתה מתכון דרך שורת הפקודה זה עדיין מנהל חבילות רק שהוא דרך שורת הפקודה
<trew100> סומסום חשב שאתה מדבר על לקמפל תוכנה
<Sagi__> apt זה המנהל חבילות שיש לי?
<trew100> כן
<soomsoom> Sagi__: אתה על אובונטו נכון?
<Sagi__> כן
<soomsoom> אז כן
<Sagi__> הבנתי
<soomsoom> והממשק גרפי בעצם משתמש בAPT
<soomsoom> בסופו של דבר
<matanya> במקום לנחש האם התכנה היא זדונית, ואם לא אז לקוות שלא יהיו התנגשויות בינה לבין תכנות אחרות, ואז להוריד אותה, וללחוץ next next
<Sagi__> מה זה ppa?
<matanya> מנהל החבילות עושה בשבילך הכל.
<trew100> מאגר חיצוני
<Sagi__> נהדר :)
<Sagi__> זה מה ששאלתי קודם, איך אני רואה מה עוד יש במאגר הזה
<matanya> תוכל להכנס למרכז התכנה
<matanya> אם אתה רוצה לראות גרפית
<matanya> ואם אתה רוצה עוד פירוט, עד רמת החבילות הבודדות, תוכל להכנס לsynaptic
<soomsoom> אם אתה רוצה להרגיש מקצוען אפשר דרך הטרמינל גם
<matanya> אז את עניין החבילות הבנת?
<soomsoom> :)
<Sagi__> אני חושב שכן
<matanya> זה לא עניין של מקצוענות, זה חסכון ענק בזמן
<Sagi__> לעת עתה
<matanya> יפה
<soomsoom> בסדר
<matanya> עוד נושא
<soomsoom> matanya: תסביר לו על עניין ההפצות :)
<matanya> המערכת מורכבת מליבה (kernel)
<matanya> עליה מולבש שולחן עבודה
<matanya> בניגוד לחלונות ששם הכל בא ביחד
<Sagi__> כמו אנדרואיד אני מניח
<soomsoom> Sagi__: כן, בערך
<matanya> שולחנות העבודה הנפוצים הם gnome וkde
<matanya> אנדרואיד זה לינוקס
<Sagi__> gnome יש לי כרגע
<Sagi__> הבנתי
<matanya> כן
<matanya> אם נפרט טיפה יותר
<matanya> גם שולחן העבודה מורכב מרכיבים שאפשר להחליף
<matanya> למשל מנהל חלונות
<Sagi__> מה ההבדלים המשמעותיים?
<matanya> אתה משתמש כרגע בmetacity
<Sagi__> בין החלפה של שולחן עבודה
<Sagi__> או רכיבים פנימיים
<matanya> אם אני לא טועה
<matanya> הכל עניין של מה מתאים לך ואתה אוהב
<soomsoom> Sagi__: איזה גרסת אובונטו יש ברשותך?
<Sagi__> 11.04
<soomsoom> אז מה שיש לך כרגע
<soomsoom> נקרא יוניטי
<soomsoom> לא גנום
<soomsoom> גנום נראה שונה
<matanya> אז אתה עם שולחן עבודה נקרא unity
<Sagi__> אה
<matanya> אקשר לצילום מסך של שולחן העבודה שלי
<Sagi__> בגלל זה הסרגל החדש הזה?
<soomsoom> יוניטי זה משהו שבא מובנה בייחד עם האובונטו החל מהגרסא הזאת
<Sagi__> בצד שמאל
<soomsoom> יאפ
<Sagi__> זה סיוט
<soomsoom> אני מניח שהגדרת שתראה עברית
<Sagi__> כן
<soomsoom> זהו
<Sagi__> התקנתי הכל בעברית
<soomsoom> שזה באג ידוע
<Sagi__> בתור התחלה
<soomsoom> ויקח המון זמן עד שיתקנו אותו
<Sagi__> לא נח בעליל
<Sagi__> מה היה רע בתפריט העליון
<Nighthawk``> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/230243_10150173015193160_562128159_6938359_4774618_n.jpg
<Nighthawk``> עכשיו אני יודע איך בן לאדן חוסל..
<soomsoom> Nighthawk``: +1
<Sagi__> דקה אני אכנס במירק
<Sagi__> סיוט הממשק וואב הה
<matanya> יש לך מירק?
<matanya> זה מעניין
<Sagi__> כן
<trew100> Sagi__: אם אתה בפיירפוקס תוכל להוריד את צ'טזילה
<^Sagi> äððé
<soomsoom> Sagi__: למה אינך משתמש בקליינט שמיועד ללינוקס
<soomsoom> ?
<^Sagi> áàåáðèå äåøãúé xirc
<matanya> צפוי
<matanya> תתנתק
<matanya> זה ג'יבריש
<soomsoom> ^Sagi: וכמובן אתה חייב לסדר קידוד
<trew100> תעביר את הקידוד ליוניקוד
<^Sagi> wait
<matanya> עדיף לך להתקין משהו מקומי
<matanya> כמו צ'טזילה או xchat
<^Sagi> עכשיו?
<soomsoom> Guest44706: דיי כבר לשחק עם האנטרט סותה!
<soomsoom> ^Sagi: עכשיו טוב
<^Sagi> האובנטו הוא מחשב שמחובר לטלוויזיה
<soomsoom> למה אתה לא משתמש בxchat
<^Sagi> כרגע אני עם הנייד
<soomsoom> האאא
<^Sagi> בגלל זה
<matanya> מדיה סנטר
<^Sagi> לא נח לשבת מול 42 אינץ
<^Sagi> ו xirc
<matanya> בכל אופן
<soomsoom> אובונטו כמדיה סנטר זה נוראי
<soomsoom> (מניסיון)
<matanya> http://img838.imageshack.us/i/21787497.png/
<^Sagi> אני אספר לך מאיפה הכל התחיל
<Hoborg> ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting @ img838.imageshack.us
<matanya> זה גנום
<^Sagi> במקום לקנות סטרימר
<^Sagi> הרכבתי איזה עגלה
<trew100> soomsoom: אם יש לך XBMC זה ממש לא נכון
<^Sagi> עכשיו
<soomsoom> יש לי ארצ' עם mythtv
<soomsoom> ועובד מעולה
<^Sagi> מקלדת אלחוטית + עכבר
<^Sagi> זה עסק יקר
<^Sagi> ולא בהכרח נח
<^Sagi> כך שהפיתרון שחשבתי עליו
<^Sagi> הוא שליטה מרחוק
<^Sagi> מהנייד
<matanya> יפה
<^Sagi> לאובנטו שמחובר לטיוי
<trew100> חח יפה
<^Sagi> חסכון
<^Sagi> :)
<^Sagi> שלגבי השליטה מרחוק
<^Sagi> זה גם צריך לטפל
<trew100> וגם לא מוגבל המרחק
<soomsoom> ^Sagi: אתה חושב כמו לינוקסאי כבר
<soomsoom> :)
<^Sagi> אבל לפני כן חשבתי להתקין איזה
<^Sagi> מדיה סנטר נחמד
<^Sagi> חחחחח
<^Sagi> כבר שבוע מנסה להתקין תמדיה סנטר
<^Sagi> ושליטה מרחוק
<soomsoom> matanya: שתיהיה בריא ... כמה ערוצין :O
<soomsoom> *ערוצים
<soomsoom> ^Sagi: מה אתה מנסה להתקין?
<matanya> זה מה יש
<^Sagi> xbmc
<soomsoom> האא אוקיי
<Ddorda> soomsoom, לא משחק עם האינטרנט, התקנתי Xchat
<^Sagi> מה שהומלץ לי בכל אופן
<soomsoom> Ddorda: אתה משחק עם האנטרנט יא סוטה!
<soomsoom> Ddorda: זה בחורה
<soomsoom> ^Sagi: אוקיי ואיך אתה מנסה מהנייד? יש לך סמארטפון?
<soomsoom> אנדרואיד?
<^Sagi> HTC DESIRE
<^Sagi> :)
<soomsoom> אופה
<soomsoom> כבוד
<^Sagi> כן
<soomsoom> יש לי ווילידפייר
<^Sagi> מבסוט עליו
<^Sagi> וואאלה
<trew100> לה ללה ללללה לה
<soomsoom> בכל מקרה
<soomsoom> יש אפליקציה שליטה על xbmc
<soomsoom> לאנדרואיד?
<^Sagi> יש דבר כזה?!
<^Sagi> זה יהיה אדיר
<soomsoom> אני חושב שכן
<^Sagi> אני חשבתי פשוט מהלפטופ בשליטה מרחוק
<soomsoom> בוא נחפש בגוגל
<trew100> SSH?
<^Sagi> קודם שאצליח להתקין XBMC
<^Sagi> בינתיים זה לא הולך
<^Sagi> vnc
<^Sagi> אלא אם כן יש דרך טובה יותר
<soomsoom> http://xbmc.org/freezy3k/2010/07/13/official-xbmc-remote-for-android/
<Ddorda> !g how to install xbmc ubuntu
<soomsoom> מי היה מאמין
<soomsoom> :D
<Hoborg> Official XBMC Remote for Android | XBMC @ xbmc.org
<Hoborg> HOW-TO install XBMC for Linux on Ubuntu, a Step-by-Step Guide - XBMC - http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu,_a_Step-by-Step_Guide
<^Sagi> מגניב
<soomsoom> ^Sagi: http://code.google.com/p/android-xbmcremote/wiki/Downloads?tm=2
<Hoborg> Downloads -
<soomsoom> ומפה מורידים
<trew100> חח בוט ובט
<^Sagi> גם האתר של XBMC
<^Sagi> מספק הורדה ישירה
<^Sagi> של החבילה
<trew100> נחמד לכם
<^Sagi> אבל .. טרם יודע איך להתקין ידנית
<soomsoom> trew100: הבוט?
<soomsoom> זה לא בעיה
<trew100> כן
<soomsoom> אתה צריך 2 דברים
<soomsoom> אחד להוריד
<soomsoom> ואחד לסמן V
<soomsoom> trew100: אני בניתי :)
<matanya> טוב ^Sagi בהצלחה
<^Sagi> נתקלתי גם בזה
<^Sagi> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu,_a_Step-by-Step_Guide
<Hoborg> HOW-TO install XBMC for Linux on Ubuntu, a Step-by-Step Guide - XBMC @ wiki.xbmc.org
<trew100> אני יודע
<matanya> ולילה טוב חברים
<trew100> לילה טוב
<^Sagi> תודה מתניה
<^Sagi> ללט
<trew100> תחפש הרבה חלומות בכרית
<soomsoom> matanya: לילה טוב
<trew100> תבחר רק את הטובים ביותר matanya
<soomsoom> matanya: רק לא לנשוך את הכרית כן?
<Ddorda> לילט
<soomsoom> trew100: איך אתה יודע?
<matanya> :)
<soomsoom> Ddorda: :D
<soomsoom> Ddorda: לילה טוב
<trew100> כי אני לא חדש פה
<soomsoom> פיי התפרסמתי הא?! :D
<^Sagi> אז מהי הדרך הטובה ביותר
<^Sagi> VNC?
<soomsoom> ^Sagi: לא
<soomsoom> אתה מתכוון לשלוט על הxbmc?
<Ddorda> Ddorda, מי אמר אני שאני הולך לישון?
<soomsoom> או על להתקין אותו
<^Sagi> אני מניח שקודם כל צריך להצליח להוריד
<^Sagi> ואז להתקין
<soomsoom> דור
<soomsoom> שים לב למי אתה פונה
<^Sagi> לגבי שליטה.. אולי דרך האנדוראיד זה יהיה נחמד
<soomsoom> ^Sagi: המנהל חבילות עושה הכל
<soomsoom> מוריד ומתקין לבד
<soomsoom> לא צריך אישור
<soomsoom> ולא הבא הבא הבא
<nady> דור
<^Sagi> אממ
<^Sagi> הוא לא מצא את XBMC
<^Sagi> בחיפוש
<soomsoom> הם עקבת
<soomsoom> אחרי כל ההוראות?
<soomsoom> ^Sagi: ודבר נוסף
<soomsoom> תתקין ssh
<soomsoom> openssh
<^Sagi> אוקי
<soomsoom> ואם אתה בנייד על הווינדוס
<soomsoom> תוריד putty
<^Sagi> כן
<^Sagi> 7
<^Sagi> יש כבר פוטי
<soomsoom> ואז תנסה להתחבר לאובונטו דרך putty
<soomsoom> ^Sagi: תתקין openssh
<soomsoom> על האובונטו
<soomsoom> ותנסה להכנס אליו
<^Sagi> לא מצא openssh
<^Sagi> secure shell
<soomsoom> sshd
<soomsoom> ?
<^Sagi> secure shell (ssh)
<^Sagi> אני מניח שזה זה
<soomsoom> תנסה
<soomsoom> openssh-server
<^Sagi> כן
<^Sagi> רשום למטה openssh-server
<soomsoom> אז תתקין
<^Sagi> רץ
<soomsoom> אוקיי
<^Sagi> מה עוד
<soomsoom> זהו
<soomsoom> תנסה להתחבר דרך פוטי
<soomsoom> (אל תשכח לסמן שמה
<soomsoom> ssh)
<^Sagi> מסומן אוטומטי
<^Sagi> רגע נבדוק איפי
<soomsoom> ifconfig
<soomsoom> ולא
<soomsoom> ipconfig
<soomsoom> כפי שנהוג בווינדוס
<^Sagi> ניסתי
<^Sagi> נאדא
<soomsoom> מה ניסית?
<^Sagi> ipconfig
<trew100> אמרו לך לעשות IF לא IP
<^Sagi> אה
<^Sagi> לא שמתי לב
<^Sagi> רגע
<^Sagi> עוד לא סיים לרדת KDE
<^Sagi> אז ההתקנה של SSH מתעכבת
<trew100> נכון זה גדול
<trew100> אה
<trew100> יש לו עוד הרבה?
<^Sagi> בינתיים ירד ה XBMC לסלולרי
<trew100> הוא רושם לך זמן?
<^Sagi> לא רושם זמן
<^Sagi> אבל עוד לא עבר תחצי
<trew100> חח
<^Sagi> חסכון
<trew100> על איזה מהירות אתה?
<^Sagi> על השכנים
<trew100> אכלו אותה
<^Sagi> מהבדיקה שהרצתי
<^Sagi> יש להם 1.5
<^Sagi> :)
<trew100> וכמה קליטה יש לך?
<^Sagi> 80%
<^Sagi> בערך
<^Sagi> b\g
<trew100> לך תישן בבוקר זה יהיה ;-)
<trew100> צוחק
<^Sagi> באסה
<soomsoom> הםםםם
<^Sagi> מקווה עד 12
<soomsoom> טוב מצטער אני צריך לעשות דברים אחרים
<^Sagi> שנהנה מהפירות עוד היום
<soomsoom> הממ trew100 תמשיך מפה
<soomsoom> :)
<^Sagi> תודה בינתיים סומסום
<^Sagi> כולם נוטשים
<soomsoom> (יותר דברים שקשורים להפצה)
<trew100> אני פה
<trew100> אבל אין לי שום ניסיון עם שליטה מרחוק
<trew100> ובודאי שלא עם SSH
<^Sagi> מספיק שאצליח להתקין XBMC
<^Sagi> זה יהיה דבר גדול
<soomsoom> trew100: http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=2943 - עכשיו יש לך
<soomsoom> :D
<Hoborg> Basic SSH Setup On Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal With OpenSSH Server &raquo; Help Desk Screeds @ www.jonathanmoeller.com
<^Sagi> וואלה
<trew100> לא התכוונת לזה ברצינות
<trew100> אני תקוע עם ראש ברינדורים
<trew100> אבל זה יכנס לסימניות
<soomsoom> trew100: נראה לך אני זוכר איך מתקינים openssh-server באובונטו
<soomsoom> ?
<soomsoom> אני שנה וחצי לא על ההפצה הזאת
<trew100> חח
<^Sagi> תכיף חוזר
<soomsoom> trew100: תאמין לי אחרי שעברתי לארצ' הדברים התחילו לעבוד חלק
<trew100> נמאס לי לחכות שעה וחצי לרינדור והוא עוד לא מסיים
<trew100> התחלתי אותו מהתחלה עם הגדרות נמוכות יותר נראה כמה זמן יקח לו
<trew100> soomsoom: שמח שכך
<trew100> אני יכול להגיד לך שבמנדריבה שהייתי גם דברים עבדו יפה מאוד
<trew100> אני עכשיו עם אובונטו לניסיון בנתיים לא נתקלתי בבעיות חוץ מעדכון מערכת כושל
<soomsoom> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<nady> kt
<soomsoom> בארצ' היה לי פעם אחת שהעדכון כשל
<soomsoom> וזה אשמת אתר המראה
<soomsoom> (חבילות שבורות)
<soomsoom> אבל שבורות
<soomsoom> מהרמה שהסנכרון היה גרוע
<trew100> אמרנו הפצה מתגלגלת לא?
<Ddorda1> test
<soomsoom> הסנכרון של אתר המראה מול kernel.org
<Ddorda1> awesome
<soomsoom> Ddorda1: שתוק!~
<nady> לא יכול בכלל
<trew100> אני זז לי לבדוק מה המקרר שמר לי לאכול
<liel> Ddorda1: ?
<nady> מי מיתגלגל
<Ddorda1> liel: ?
<soomsoom> trew100: http://community.archlinux.org.il/realtux/2011/01/30/%D7%95%D7%9B%D7%9A-%D7%A1%D7%93%D7%A8%D7%AA%D7%99-%D7%9E%D7%A2%D7%A8%D7%9B%D7%AA-%D7%A9%D7%91%D7%95%D7%A8%D7%94/
<Hoborg> וכך סדרתי מערכת שבורה. | RealTux @ community.archlinux.org.il
<liel> Ddorda1: איזו בדיקה ערכת?
<nady> מה זה ההגדרות למטה
<Ddorda1> סתם משהו
<Ddorda1> ב־ Xchat
<Gargamel64> יש מפגש מחר?
<soomsoom> trew100: ?
<trew100> שניה
<trew100> כן ראיתי את זה
<soomsoom> איזה ליגה יצא
<soomsoom> לי
<soomsoom> mce
<soomsoom> עם mythtv+archlinux
<soomsoom> ושליטה מהאנדרואיד
<soomsoom> :P
<nady> למי יש
<trew100> לא הצלחתי אף פעם לגרום לתוכנה האת לעבוד אצלי
<Ddorda1> Gargamel64: בעיקרון אמור להיות. יש נושאים?
<soomsoom> אני הצלחתי
<soomsoom> אחרי הרבה מריבות
<Ddorda1> חבל שאביב לא שלח על זה מכתב לכולם
<soomsoom> עם התומכים
<Gargamel64> Ddorda1: אין
<soomsoom> של mythtv
<Ddorda1> Gargamel64: אין אז אין :)
<Ddorda1> חבל מאוד
<Gargamel64> Ddorda1: אמור להיות לפחות שני נושאים
<Gargamel64> הראשון בנוגע לדיונים: אם במייל או בצ'אט
<Gargamel64> והשני "בחירת מנהל למפגש הבא" :P
<^Sagi> מה זה KDM או GDM
<^Sagi> נותן לי לבחור
<trew100> KDE זה מנהל ההתחברות של KDE
<trew100> ןGDM זה של גנום
<^Sagi> אוקי
<^Sagi> רגע
<trew100> לרוב כל מה שמתחיל עם G זה של גנום ומה שמתחיל עם K זה של KDE
<^Sagi> הקפיץ לי חלון לבחור דיפולט
<^Sagi> כןהנחתי ככה
<trew100> KDE
<trew100> KDM
<^Sagi> עבר חצי
<trew100> יש זמן
<^Sagi> עושה רושם שזה רץ מהר יותר עכשיו
<^Sagi> בערך 70% עבר
<^Sagi> 90%
<^Sagi> woohoo
<trew100> סיים?
<^Sagi> עושה הרושם
<^Sagi> כן
<trew100> אוקי
<trew100> לוג האוט
<trew100> ותבחר לעלות ל-KDE
<^Sagi> עשיתי
<^Sagi> לא נתן לי לבחור כלום
<^Sagi> מלבד השם משתמש שלי
<^Sagi> הצלחתי
<^Sagi> הצלחתי
<^Sagi> שמו את זה בקטן
<^Sagi> לבחירה
<^Sagi> למטה בסרגל
<^Sagi> אוקי,
<^Sagi> זה עולה
<trew100> נהדר
<^Sagi> סיים
<^Sagi> נראה נחמד יותר
<trew100> אגב איפה ששיניתי שם היה גם XBMC?
<^Sagi> לא ששמתי לב
<^Sagi> שניה נבדוק שוב על בטוח
<trew100> בקשר ל-KDE כל מה שאתה צריך תשאל
<trew100> הוא מאוד פונקציונלי
<trew100> כבר תראה את זה
<^Sagi> הוא כבר נראה נח יותר
<^Sagi> אם כי לא מבין עדיין מה הם ההבדלים באמת
<^Sagi> אין שם XBMC
<^Sagi> בהפעלה
<^Sagi> יותר מזכיר את חלונות
<trew100> תאה עכשיו במולטימדיה אם יש לך?
<trew100> תראה*
<^Sagi> אין
<^Sagi> לדעתי הוא לא הוריד את זה טוב
<trew100> אוקי
<trew100> תשתמש עם קפקאג' קיט
<trew100> תנסה להתקין דרכו
<trew100> הוא נמצא תחת מערכת
<^Sagi> רגע נחפש
<^Sagi> העברית פחות טובה
<^Sagi> וגם בלשוניות בטאבים בפיירפוקס הפונט מאוד קטן
<trew100> כן משום מה הוא קצת מוזנח בקהילה הישראלית
<trew100> זניח ניתן לשינוי
<trew100> ערכת נושא בשם אוקסיג'ן תגרום לפיירפוקס להראות טבעי יותר ב-KDE
<^Sagi> גם התפריט עכשיו
<^Sagi> הפונט קטן
<^Sagi> אי אפשר לראות מה רשום
<^Sagi> נראה לי פונט 4
<^Sagi> לא קריא
<trew100> תשנה את זה בהגדרות
<trew100> מראה הישום >> פונט
<^Sagi> העיניים יצאו לי
<trew100> רואה איפה ההגדרות?
<trew100> אולי כי אתה משתמש במסך ענק
<trew100> אצלי זה נורמלי לחלוטין
<^Sagi> כן
<^Sagi> 42 אינץ
<^Sagi> שינתי תפונטי ל26
<^Sagi> המיץ יצא
<^Sagi> רגע נחפש במערכת
<^Sagi> קפקאג' קיט?
<trew100> V
<^Sagi> בעברית גם?
<trew100> לא
<trew100> חי?
<^Sagi> נאדא
<^Sagi> לא מוצא
<^Sagi> גם עם הפונטים
<^Sagi> כל חלון בגודל אחר
<^Sagi> איזה סלט
<^Sagi> חלק בסדר חלק הפונטים עצומים
<^Sagi> אולי זה זמן לפרוש
<trew100> תגדיר
<^Sagi> צריך לשחק עם זה
<trew100> יש לך אפשרות להגדיר כל חלון איזה גודל פונט
<trew100> לתת הגדרות כלליות
<trew100> פעם ראשונה שאני שומע על הדבר הזה
<^Sagi> מחר נשחק עם זה
<^Sagi> כל רגע לקום מהנייד לטלוויזיה
<trew100> תהנה
<^Sagi> גהנום
<trew100> ספורט חח
<^Sagi> השאלה איפה הקפקאג הזה
<trew100> התחל >> מערכת
<^Sagi> חיפשתי שן
<^Sagi> ם
<trew100> אז אול זה לא מותקן לך כי יש כבר מנהל חבילות
<trew100> מעניין
<^Sagi> כן
<^Sagi> מנהל חבילות יש
<trew100> אני מנסה להתקין גם XBMC נראה איפה המערכת שמה אותו
<^Sagi> אני נכבה
<trew100> הולך לישון או בטריה?
<^Sagi> הבטריה הטבעית התרוקנה
<trew100> חח
<trew100>  לילה טוב לך
<^Sagi> אם תמצא תגיד לי
<trew100> גם אני זז לישון
<^Sagi> מחר אתחבר
<trew100> אוקי
<^Sagi> תודה
<^Sagi> לילה טוב
<trew100> בקשה
<trew100> תודה
<fedsw> Hi Ddorda!
<fedsw> Thanks for stickers, i've recieved them today
#ubuntu-il 2011-05-05
<asw3_> יש פה מישהו
<Hoborg> asw3_: עץ שנופל ביער לא שואל לפני כן אם יש פה מישהו, אלא פשוט נופל, כך שאם אתם רוצים לדבר, פשוט דברו :)
<asw3_> יופי רציתי את הציטוט
<trew100> גם אני גם אני
<trew100> יש פה מישהו?
<Hoborg> trew100: עץ שנופל ביער לא שואל לפני כן אם יש פה מישהו, אלא פשוט נופל, כך שאם אתם רוצים לדבר, פשוט דברו :)
<trew100> בכל זאת יש פה מישהו?
<trew100> אה זה רק מחרוזת הוא אלא מחפש אותה בטקסט חח
<Host-Fast> ?
<ssss> Ddorda1:?
<ssss> שלום
<sss> Ddorda1:?
<trew_> איזה יופי
<trew_> כולם עדיין פה
<trew_> sijp: זמין?
<sijp> בעבודה... אז אני לא כזה יכול לענות בזמן אמת
<trew_> חח כמוני
<trew_> כשיהיה לך זמן תכתוב מה את החושב על כרטיס גרפי GTX 560 של נבידיה
<trew_> אני רוצה אותו למנוע החדש ולמנועים אחרים
<sijp> אני לא חושב מתוך עיקרון
<sijp> ובאופן כללי, מה אני מבין בכרטיסים גרפיים ? :)
<ssss> שלום, יש לי שאלה על הטרמינל
<matanya> שאל
<evenflow> hello
<evenflow> hello, after update my ubuntu 10.10 freezes, when i try to get into recovery mode or single user mode it just stalls when it reaches: "firewire core: created device fw0:...", i suspect this has something to do with display as when i try to do a normal boot it reaches the ubuntu screen and freezes
<ssss> matanya: יש לי תיקיה מסויימת בשרת, ואני רוצה להעביר את כל התוכן שלה לתיקיה אחרת.
<ssss> matanya: אניי מכיר את הפרודה mv
<ssss> אבל יש הרבה קבצים
<matanya> אתה רוצה להעתיק?
<ssss> יש דרך לסמן את כולם?
<ssss> להעתיק או להעביר לא משנה
<matanya> יש תת-תיקיות?
<matanya> cp name of dir destanation
<matanya> או שפשוט תקליד cp--help
<matanya> *cp --help
<ssss> לא את התקיה עצמה
<ssss> את הקבצים שבתוכה
<matanya> cp -R
<ssss> היא תדרוס גם את הקבצים עם השמות הדומים?
<matanya> בתיקיית היעד?
<ssss> כן
<matanya> כן, אם אני לא טועה
<matanya> רגע, אני אוודא
<ssss> אני רוצה שזה יקרה
<matanya> כן
<matanya> אם אתה לא רוצה
<matanya> אז תוסיף-n
<ssss> אני רוצה
<ssss> אז תזכיר לי איך הפקודה הולכת?
<matanya> cp -R source des
<ssss> תודה
<ssss> אנסה קודם על הדסקטופ
<ssss> עוד שאלה.. אפשר?
<ssss> matanya: הפקודה היא לא מה שביקשתי
<ssss> היא מעבירה את התיקיה עצמה
<ssss> אני רוצה להעביר את הקבצים שבתוך התיקיה
<matanya> עם התוכן שלה
<ssss> נכון
<matanya> סליחה
<matanya> אז -d
<ssss> cp -d?
<ssss> זה עובד גם עם mv
<ssss> מתקבל פלט :  'omitting directory 'source
<ssss> התיקיה קיימת
<matanya> לא הבנת
<matanya> source
<matanya> היא תיקיית המקור
<ssss> זה השם של התיקייה אצלי גם
<matanya> השם שלה
<matanya> יש לך תיקייה בשם source?
<ssss> זה השם של התקייה אצלי
<ssss> כן
<ssss> על הדסקטופ
<matanya> והיעד?
<ssss> בשביל הניסוי
<ssss> path
<ssss> matanya: בלי קשר, אני חש איטיות בעת הורדת עדכונים משרתי המראה הישראלים.
<ssss> אצלך הכל בסדר?
<matanya> נכון. יש עומס כבד עקב הגרסה החדשה של אובונטו
<ssss> ברמה כזו שאני מקבל 60K לכל היותר?
<matanya> כן
<matanya> cp -d source path
<ssss> איך אני מדביק פקודה בטרמינל?
<ssss> matanya: אןתה שגיאה
<matanya> ctrl shift c
<matanya> *v
<matanya> יש להן תוכן?
<ssss> למקור כן
<ssss> ליעד לא
<matanya> מוזר
<ssss> כן
<matanya> cp בלי d
<matanya> עובד?
<ssss> אותה שגיאה
<ssss> התיקיות מופיעות אצלי עם מנעול
<ssss> זה קשור?
<matanya> לכאורה
<ssss> מה הכוונה לכאורה
<matanya> זה אומר שאין לך הרשאות
<matanya> אבל זה מוזר
<matanya> כי זה הדסקטופ שלך
<ssss> אז עכשיו יצרתי תיקיה עם קליק ימני ולא דרך mkdir
<ssss> וזה בלי מנעול
<ssss> עדיין לא עובד עם אותה שגיעה[
<ssss> שגיאה
<ssss> גם cp
<ssss> וגם cp -d
<matanya> soomsoom: כאן?
<ssss> matanya: ניסיתי גם להתקין שרת FTP על השרת ולעשות את זה דרכו
<ssss> אך כשאני מעביר
<matanya> אתה מדבר על שרת מרוחק???
<ssss> אני מקבל גישה נדחתה
<ssss> לא
<ssss> מקומי
<ssss> אני מסה עכשיו על הדסקטופ
<ssss> אבל בפועל מדובר על שרת
<ssss> גם אובונטו
<soomsoom> matanya: כרגע לא
<soomsoom> כאילו
<ssss> אז הפקודות פחות או יותר זהות
<soomsoom> אני מחובר דרך BNC
<soomsoom> אבל לא דרך TUNNEL
<matanya> אני לא מבין אם אתה בחיבור מאובטח
<matanya> אבל א כן
<matanya> *אם
<matanya> אז הפקודה היא דבפ
<soomsoom> אני חושב שלא
<matanya> *scp
<soomsoom> צריך לשאול את נתנאל
<soomsoom> איך הוא הגדיר את הBNC
<matanya> כן
<soomsoom> לTUNNEL?
<matanya> זה יהיה הפתרון הטוב ביותר
<soomsoom> דווקא מנהרה
<soomsoom> אני מתחבר עם ssh -D
<ssss> על מה אתם מדברים?
<soomsoom> משהו כזה
<matanya> מנסים לפענח את החיבור שלך
<ssss> הוא לא עובר דרך רשת
<ssss> זה שרת נסויים בבית
<ssss> מכונה וירטואלית
<ssss> אני כותב אליו פיזית
<ssss> :-)
<ssss> הוא מחובר לרשת, אני כותב אליו רגיל
<ssss> ללא ssh
<ssss> עם sudo
<ssss> והכל
<ssss> soomsoom: יש לך רעיון?
<soomsoom> חחח
<soomsoom> אתה פשוט משתמש בחלון של הוירטואליציה?
<ssss> כן
<ssss> ניסויים
<ssss> למה אתה צוחק?
<ssss> matanya:?
<matanya> כן?
<ssss> יש לך רעיון?
<ssss> matanya: thi kh cghv kgau, t, zv srl FTP
<ssss> tck vut kt bu,i kh
<ssss> אין לי בעיה לעשות את זה דרך FTP אבל הוא לא נותן לי
<^Sagi> .
<matanya> לא
<matanya> לא הצלחתי לשכפל את הבעיה
<matanya> ?
<matanya> כן
<matanya> אני לא מבין למה
<matanya> מה הפלט של השגיאה?
<matanya> שלום ^Sagi
<ssss> אכפת לך להשתלט ב VNC?
<ssss> matanya:?
<matanya> החיבור שלי מזייף
<matanya> אבל אני מוכן לנסות
<matanya> לא דרך vnc
<matanya> אפשר בssh?
<ssss> fi
<ssss> לשרת או אליי?
<ssss> matanya:?
<matanya> לא משנה
<ssss> tuehh
<ssss> אוקיי
<ssss> אני רק אתקין חבילת ssh
<soomsoom> matanya: וורדפרס לא עובד תחת php6
<soomsoom> שתדע לך
<soomsoom> כן זה  php שעוד בבניה
<ssss> matanya: אני שולח לך את ה IP בפרטי
<lousygarua> זהו? אין יותר פגישות IRC?
<ssss> אתם יודעים במקרה למה Ddorda לא התחבר הרבה זמן
<bz-hon> מישהו יודע איפה אני יכול למצוא אנשים מעניינים באינטרנט עם דרך לתקשר איתם? אני נואש.
<ssss> matanya: קיבלת?
<matanya> וואלה?
<ssss> matanya:?
<matanya> סבבה
<matanya> כן
<matanya> כן
<ssss> הצלחת לגשת?
<matanya> אני מנסה
<matanya> הגדרת לי שם יוזר?
<ssss> אהה לא\
<ssss> שניה
<ssss> איך?
<matanya> add user matanya
<ssss> יצרתי
<ssss> akj,h t, vxhxnv cpryh
<ssss> שלחתי את הסיסמה בפרטי
<ssss> תודיע לי אם אתה נתקל בקשיים
<ssss> matanya:?
<matanya> תודה
<matanya> lag
<ssss>  matanya: אני צריך ל/הודות לך, לא אתה לי
<matanya> :)
<matanya> אתה בטוח שהגדרת נכון את הssh?
<ssss> כן
<ssss> איפה אתה מקבל שגיאה?
<ssss> נסה את הסיסמה הזו
<matanya> Connection timed out
<lousygarua> ssss, matanya למה שלא תנסו עם מפתח במקום סיסמה?
<matanya> רעיון טוב
<ssss> אפשר תרגום?
<lousygarua> אפשר ב־ssh להשתמש במפתחות בשביל אותנטיקציה
<ssss> שניה אני חושב שעליתי על הבעיה
<ssss> ה port
<ssss> הוא 22?
<ssss> ועדיין לא הבנתי מה זה מפתח
<lousygarua> ssss, יש פקודה שמייצרת מפתחות עבור השל
<lousygarua> אחד פרטי ואחד ציבורי
<lousygarua> את הציבורי אתה שם בתוך איזה קובץ בהגדרות של ה־ssh ואז מי שיש לו את המפתח הפרטי (שלא אמורים לשלוח לאף אחד) יכול להיכנס בלי להכניס ססמה
<ssss> תסלחו לי
<ssss> עדיין לא הבנתי
<ssss> אני מאוד חדש בנושא
<lousygarua> אוקיי, שניה
<lousygarua> נגיד מתן רוצה להתחבר אליך, אז מתן מריץ את הפקודה:
<lousygarua> ssh-keygen
<lousygarua> שיוצרת לו שני מפתחות, אחד ציבורי ואחד פרטי
<matanya> יש לי מפתח
<lousygarua> את הציבורי הוא שולח אליך, שזה בעצם שורה ארוכה של כל מיני בולשיט
<matanya> לשלוח לך?
<ssss> אוקיי
<ssss> ומה אני צריך לעשות
<lousygarua> את השורה הזאת אתה שם בקובץ במחשב שלך שנמצא ב־ ~matanya/.ssh/authorized_keys
<ssss> matanya כן
<ssss> Lousygarua: תודה
<ssss> הפלט המתבל הוא
<ssss> matanya/.ssh/autothorized_keys: No such file or directory
<lousygarua> cat key.pub > ~/matanya/.ssh/authorized_keys
<lousygarua> יכול להיות שאתה צריך ליצור את הספריה .ssh לפני או משהו
<lousygarua> בתוך הבית של מתן
<lousygarua> הבית שלו גדול :)
<trew100> היי חברים
<bz-hon> אין כאן שום דבר: http://www.google.co.il/search?hl=iw&lr=&client=firefox-a&hs=uWh&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&as_qdr=all&q=site%3Amyspace.com+%D7%90%D7%A0%D7%99-%D7%9E%D7%92%D7%A0%D7%99%D7%91%D7%94&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<trew100> מישהו יודע איך אני יוצר מהמערכת שלי דיסק לייב USB?
<ssss> אבדוק
<lousygarua> ssss, עשיתי טעות קטנה בסינטקס
<lousygarua>  cat key.pub >> ~matanya/.ssh/authorized_keys
<lousygarua> למרות שעם מפתח אחד הסימן של 'גדול מ־' לא משנה
<ssss> להעתיק את הפקודה אחד לאחד?
<lousygarua> לא :)
<lousygarua> מה היוזר של מתן במחשב שלך?
<lousygarua> ומה השם/מיקום של הקובץ מפתח ציבורי של מתן?
<ssss> matanya
<matanya> אתה יכול ליצור אימג'
<matanya> או אם אתה רוצה
<matanya> להעלות את המחשב מדיסק חי
<matanya> ולהריץ את הפקודה dd
<matanya> @ trew100
<MootBot-AT> matanya: Error: "trew100" is not a valid command.
<ssss> ולגבי הדבר השני אין לי מושג
<lousygarua> ssss, מתן שלח לך את הקובץ?
<ssss> כן, זה לא קובץ
<ssss> זה חרטוטים
<trew100> matanya: אני רוצה את המערכת שישילי עכשיו עובדת
<trew100> ליצור ממנה לייב
<matanya> כן?
<trew100> אם אני יעשה DD לא יהיה לי בוט
<lousygarua> ssss, משהו בסגנון: ssh-rsa AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAABIwAAAQEAuzBOzC/lRvE9BzMf8jWeFgnZ0o4gcca1vLbwXWUq8tYqOBeVf8ku59jmWQf1+AdeLSduAO4EdZOQb
<lousygarua> תשמור את הטקסט הזה בקובץ ותקרא לו משהו כמו matanya.pub
<lousygarua> ssss, שים לב שזה צריך להיות בשורה אחת
<ssss> איפה הקובץ אמור להיות?
<^Sagi> matanya אהלן מה נשמע
<lousygarua> זה לא ממש משנה, האמת שאני חושב על זה אפילו לא צריך את הקובץ אבל לא משנה.
<lousygarua> make -p ~matanya/.ssh
<lousygarua> יוצר את הספריה הדרושה
<lousygarua> אחכ' תיצור:
<lousygarua> touch ~matanya/.ssh/authorized_keys
<lousygarua> תפתח את הקובץ החדש ב־gedit
<lousygarua> gedit ~matanya/.ssh/authorized_keys
<lousygarua> ובשורה הראשונה שלו תוסיף את כל הבולשיט הארוך ותשים לב שזה אמור להיות בשורה אחת
<ssss> רגע
<lousygarua> ssss, אני צריך לזוז :/
<ssss> טוב, תודה על כל העזרה עד עכשיו
<ssss> (אני קצת מסתבך עם זה אבל לא נורא.
<ssss> lousygarua: תודה
<ssss> matanya: אולי ננסה לפתור את זה ללא ssh?
<ssss> אני מסתבך עם זה
<soomsoom> ssss: פורטים פתוחים?
<soomsoom> ssss: זה לא כזה קשה לתפעל ssh
<soomsoom> אם אתה רוצה את החיים הקלים
<soomsoom> פשוט תגיד לו
<soomsoom> שיבקש סיסמא
<soomsoom> הכי פשוט
<soomsoom> וגם צריך
<soomsoom> להכניס משהו ל
<ssss> אכן
<matanya> אפשר
<ssss> הפניתי את 22
<ssss> יש לו שם משתמש וסיסמה
<ssss> לא עובד לו
<ssss> שנייה
<ssss> Reset לנתב
<matanya> אבל החיבור שלי נוראי
<matanya> יש לי לאגים
<ssss> כנ"ל
<ssss> matanya: טעות שלי בהפניית הפורטים
<ssss> נסה שוב[
<trew100> היי
<trew100>  מישהו יכול להסביר לי איך אני מוסיף את המקור הזה
<trew100> https://launchpad.net/remastersys
<trew100> למנהל החבילות?
<Hoborg> Remastersys Backup in Launchpad @ launchpad.net
<trew100> matanya: ישך כמה דקונים?
<ssss> matanya: התיאשתי
<trew100> מישהו?
<trew100> עץ שנופל ביער שואל לפני כן?
<turnOftheJedi1> היי מישהו כאן מומחה ב-git?
<lousygarua> turnOftheJedi1, אני לא מומחה גדול אבל אני יכול לנסות לעזור
<turnOftheJedi1> יש לך אולי מושג למה בדיוק פותחים branch חדש?
<turnOftheJedi1> כלומר יש סטנדרט מסוים ?
<^Sagi> ובכן
<^Sagi> XBNC
<matanya> כן
<matanya> הבה נמשיכה
<HaimN> הי, אחרי שהתייאשתי מיוניטי החלטתי לתת עוד פעם הזדמנות ל KDE, אני כבר די מתרגל לזה (אחרי שהגדרתי כמה דברים כדי שיהיה דומה יותר לגנוםץץץ
<HaimN> *לגנום...)
<^Sagi> איך אני מצליח להתקין את זה
<matanya> למה לא גנום?
<^Sagi> היוניטי הזה גהנום
<matanya> ^Sagi: תתנתק
<HaimN> כי רציתי לנסות משהו חדש
<matanya> ותכנס לתוך אובונטו קלסי
<^Sagi> אוקי
<^Sagi> שניה
<HaimN> אם אני ממילא כבר מחליף סביבת עבודה ממה שמגיע עם המערכת, נלך עם זה עד הסוף...
<^Sagi> אוקי
<^Sagi> אני על ubuntu classic
<^Sagi> לפחות לא יוניטי
<^Sagi> אין תסרגל
<HaimN> אני מקווה שעד הגירסה הבאה הם ישפרו את יוניטי משמעותית, אחרת הם יתחילו לאבד הרבה משתמשים
<^Sagi> תמיד אפשר להחליף לא
<^Sagi> למה בכלל החליטו להחליף..
<^Sagi> מה שכן העברית פרפקט
<^Sagi> לעומת KDE
<matanya> כן
<^Sagi> איך להמשיך מפה?
<^Sagi> כרגע אני על הקלסיק
<matanya> מה הספקת לעשות?
<lousygarua> turnOftheJedi1, אין שיטה מסויימת לעבוד עם version control
<^Sagi> ניסיתי דרך המסוף להתקין
<^Sagi> לא הצליח
<^Sagi> זה אתמול
<lousygarua> turnOftheJedi1, אבל ברנץ' חדש זה בדרך כלל לפיתוח פיצ'ר חדש לתוכנה או משהו כזה, שלא יפריע בינתיים לפיתוח הרגיל של התוכנה ואחרי שהפיצ'ר יהיה מוכן אז יעשו איחוד בין הגרסאות או משהו בסגנון
<^Sagi> ואז התקנו את KDE
<^Sagi> ו SSH
<matanya> הבנתי
<matanya> למה kde?
<HaimN> אפשר לעזור לתרגם את KDE
<trew100> כן אני בעד
<^Sagi> שאלה טובה..
<trew100> אם רק הייתי יודע אנגלית טוב
<HaimN> בכל אופן אני מתחיל לאהוב את KDE אחרי שהתחלתי לשלוט עליו...
<^Sagi> יש לו בעיות בעברית לא רק בתרגום
<^Sagi> גם ביישור ימין שמאל
<trew100> ^Sagi: תרגיש חופשי
<^Sagi> כל מיני באגונים
<^Sagi> אני תמיד חופשי
<^Sagi> יש לקלפטר שיר כזה
<^Sagi> דמיון חופשי
<^Sagi> trew100
<^Sagi> יש לך רעיון איך אפשר להתקין את המדיה?
<trew100> חפשתי אתמול
<trew100> ולא ראיתי שיש מקור למאגר שלהם
<trew100> אבל לא היה לי כל כך זמןן לחפש
<trew100> אני מדבר מקור לגרסה החדשה
<matanya> ^Sagi: מה אתה רוצה להתקין?
<^Sagi> XBMC
<^Sagi> שניה אני אדבר ישירות מהעמדה
<^sagi> אוקי
<matanya> רגע
<matanya> אני מחפש את החבילה
<^sagi> זה מה שניסתי להריץ:
<^sagi> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc
<^sagi> sudo apt-get update
<^sagi> sudo apt-get install xbmc
<^sagi> sudo apt-get update
<^sagi> sudo apt-get upgrade
<matanya> ו?
<matanya> ^sagi: ?
<^sagi> עכשיו פה
<^sagi> איזה הודעה אחרונה קיבלת?
<matanya> <^sagi> sudo apt-get upgrade
<^sagi> הרצתי:
<^sagi> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc
<^sagi> sudo apt-get update
<^sagi> sudo apt-get install xbmc
<^sagi> אבל כבר אחרי השורות האלה
<^sagi> הצלחתי לראת בלוג
<^sagi> שהוא לא מוצא את החבילה להורדה
<^sagi> (רשם את זה בעברית הפוכה במסוף)
<matanya> יש לי רעיון הרבה יותר טוב בשבילך
<matanya> תוריד את הimage לדיסקון או cd
<matanya> ותהפוך את המחשב למדיה סנטר בלי אובונטו
<matanya> http://mirrors.xbmc.org/releases/live/xbmc-10.1-live.iso
<^sagi> בישביל זה אפשר גם להוריד את free nas
<^sagi> אם אתה מכיר
<^sagi> לא צריך xbmc
<matanya> כן
<^sagi> אם הייתי מצליח להתקין xbmc על הדרך גם הייתי נשאר עם המערכת הפעלה ולומד אותה
<matanya> אז למה אובונטו?
<matanya> הבנתי
<matanya> טוב, אני חייב ללכת
<^sagi> וגם לפעמים קל יותר לשלוט
<^sagi> אם אתה מוריד סדרות ותרגומים
<^sagi> שליטה
<matanya> אבל אני חושב שכדאי שתקרא את הויקי שלהם
<Ddorda> היי
<matanya> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Installing_XBMC_for_Linux
<Hoborg> Installing XBMC for Linux - XBMC @ wiki.xbmc.org
<^sagi> כן ראיתי תעמוד הזה
<matanya> שלום Ddorda
<matanya> חייב לעוף
<^sagi> תודה בכל אופן
<^sagi> ביי
<matanya> להתראות
<^sagi> .
<^sagi> ובכן
<Ddorda> איזה גבר השגיא הזה, לא יאמן הא
<^Sagi> אממ
<^Sagi> איך אני משנה את הממשק ניהול
<^Sagi> KDM
<^Sagi> לישן של גינום
<^Sagi> ל GDM
<^Sagi> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<^Sagi> :)
<^Sagi> .
<Gargamel64> ,
<^Sagi> מה נעשה?
<Ddorda> `
<Gargamel64> אז אתה כן מתחיל להבין את ההומור שלי. יפה
<Gargamel64> +1
<Gargamel64> או משהו
<Gargamel64> ^Sagi: בקשר למה?
<^Sagi> מה זה git?
<Gargamel64> תוכנה שאיתה אפשר לנהל קוד
<Gargamel64> נניח ששני אנשים או יותר עובדים על פרוייקט ורוצים לסנכרן בינהם את הקוד
<Gargamel64> כמו sub version
<^Sagi> אני אסביר לך מה עשיתי
<^Sagi> תגיד לי איך זה מתקשר
<^Sagi> כבר יומיים לערך
<Gargamel64> ננסה
<^Sagi> החברה כאן מנסים לעזור לי להתקין XBMC
<^Sagi> תוכנה למדיה סנטר
<^Sagi> לא הלך עד עכשיו
<^Sagi> נכנסתי לפני כמה דקותיים
<^Sagi> לאתר של XBMC
<^Sagi> ראיתי שהם נותנים קוד
<^Sagi> שמתחיל ב GIT
<Gargamel64> תזהר מהצפה
<^Sagi> נכנסתי לקונסול
<^Sagi> זה דרש ממני קודם להתקין את ה git
<^Sagi> עכשיו הרצתי תפקודה שנתנו באתר..עושה רושם שזה מתקין XBMC
<Gargamel64> אוקיי
<soomsoom> לא יודע מה אתכים
<soomsoom> mythtv
<soomsoom> עובד אצלי מעולה
<^Sagi> סומסום יש התפתחות
<soomsoom> מה אתם מתקשים על הדבר הכבד
<soomsoom> הזה שנקרא xbmc
<soomsoom> ^Sagi: איזה התפתחות?
<^Sagi> mythtv טוב יותר?
<soomsoom> בעקרון כן
<soomsoom> אחרי שאתה יושב שעות
<soomsoom> ומנסה לעקוף בעייה גדולה
<^Sagi> חחח
<Gargamel64> ^Sagi: יש לי הרגשה שאתה מוריד את הקוד
<^Sagi> סומסום נכנסתי לאתר של XBMC
<Gargamel64> ולא את התוכנה עצמה
<soomsoom> נו ו...
<^Sagi> הקוד?
<soomsoom> אין לכם חבילות בינאריות?
<^Sagi> מה זה יעשה?..
<Gargamel64> דיברת על GIT לא?
<soomsoom> ^Sagi: זה יקמפל
<soomsoom> לך את כל הקוד
<soomsoom> זה עניין של זמן
<^Sagi> מממ
<^Sagi> $ git clone git://github.com/xbmc/xbmc.git
<^Sagi> הרצתי את זה
<soomsoom> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<soomsoom> אתה מוריד את הקוד
<soomsoom> השתגעת?
<^Sagi> אממ
<^Sagi> אפשר יהיה איכשהו להתקין את זה?
<soomsoom> תחפש
<soomsoom> ^Sagi: אפשר, עדיף שלא
<Gargamel64> אפשר לקמפל את זה :)
<soomsoom> זה יכול לחרבש לך דברים במערכת
<^Sagi> אני לא רואה דרך אחר
<^Sagi> ת
<soomsoom> ^Sagi: אתה כן רואה
<^Sagi> פאקינג מדיה סנטר
<soomsoom> ^Sagi: PPA
<^Sagi> עם ppa
<^Sagi> לא עובד..
<soomsoom> ^Sagi: https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ppa
<soomsoom> עובד עובד
<soomsoom> תנסה שוב
<Hoborg> XBMC PPA : “XBMC for Linux” team @ launchpad.net
<^Sagi> רגע
<^Sagi> מה אני עושה עם העמוד הזה
<soomsoom> תוסיף ppa
<soomsoom> מה הבעיה?
<soomsoom> (אני לא יודע לעשות את זה)
<^Sagi> איזה סיוט
<Gargamel64> !wiki ppa
<Hoborg> Gargamel64: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/Wine
<Gargamel64> לא, הובורג רע
<Gargamel64> !wiki מאגר תוכנה
<Hoborg> Gargamel64: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/מדריך_למשתמש_המתחיל
<Gargamel64> ^Sagi: חפש בוויקי איך מוסיפים :P
<^Sagi> http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/%D7%9E%D7%90%D7%92%D7%A8_%D7%AA%D7%95%D7%9B%D7%A0%D7%94
<Hoborg> מאגר תוכנה – ויקי אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<Gargamel64> כן, זה
<ssss> ddorda:?
<^Sagi> לשם ניהול מאגרי התוכנה יש להיכנס ל-Software Sources (מקורות תוכנה) במערכת בממשק אנגלי System > Administration > Software Sources, ובמערכת בעלת ממשק עברי: מערכת > ניהול > מקורות תוכנה.
<^Sagi> אין תחרא הזה
<Ddorda> ?
<ssss> ערב טוב
<Gargamel64> ^Sagi: אז לך על הדרך הטקסטואלית
<ssss> ddorda: מוקדם יותר היום העליתי בעיה שלא כל כך הבנתי איך פותרים למרות עזרתם של חלק מהאנשים כאן
<ssss> אולי לך יש פתרון?
<Ddorda> מה הייתה הבעיה?
<ssss> אני משתמש בגירסת השרת של אובנטו
<ssss> יש לי תיקיה מסויימת
<ssss> שאני רוצה להעביר את תוכנה לתיקיה אחרת
<ssss> תוך דריסת קבצים בעליי שמות זהים
<^Sagi2> Error: need a repository as argument
<^Sagi2> מה זה אומר?
<Gargamel64> ^Sagi2: תלוי מה כתבת
<ssss> Ddorda: ?
<^Sagi2> sudo add-apt-repository
<Gargamel64> ^Sagi2: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc/ppa
<Gargamel64> ^Sagi2: עכשיו אני אנצל אותך לסקר קטן: עד כמה הערך בוויקי היה ברור?
<Gargamel64> ssss: חפש על הפקודה CP
<ssss> ניסיתי
<Gargamel64> *את
<ssss> הפרודה טוענת שהתיקיה לא קיימת
<ssss> חוץ מזה, מדובר בהרבה מאוד קבצים, ארצה להעביר את כולם. לא אחד אחד
<Gargamel64> ssss: יש רווחים או תווים בעייתיים בשם של התיקייה?
<ssss> לא
<ssss> השמות הם a
<ssss> ו b
<Gargamel64> מה?
<ssss> אילו השמות
<Gargamel64> של הקבצים?
<ssss> התיקיות
<ssss> נניח שבתיקיה a יש חמישים קבצים
<ssss> אותם אני רצה להעביר לתיקיה b
<ssss> במכה אחת
<ssss> [מדובר בסביבת שרת]
<Gargamel64> אממ רגע
<ssss> Gargamel64: נסיתי להתקין שרת FTP
<ssss> הכל עובד
<ssss> אני מתחבר והכל
<ssss> אבל בהעברה מקבל שגיאה שהגישה נדחתה
<Gargamel64> ssss: cp -fr a/* b/
<Gargamel64> לא מבין ב-FTP, מצטער
<Gargamel64> עכשיו הפקודה תלוייה במיקום ממנו אתה מריץ אותה
<ssss> אוקיי
<Gargamel64> נניח שאתה נמצא במסוף בתקייה k
<ssss> שתי התיקיות בתיקית השורש
<ssss> אבל אוקיי
<Gargamel64> \/a?
<Gargamel64> דוגמה:
<ssss> בנתיים אנסה על גירסת ה Desktop
<ssss> שאראה ויזואלית את הדברים
<Gargamel64> cp -fr /home/gargamel/a/* /home/hathatul/b/
<ssss> אחר כך אעבור לשרת
<Gargamel64> שים לב שפה נתתי נתיב מלא
<ssss> אוקיי
<Gargamel64> (נתיב שמתחיל ב-/)
<ssss> אוקיי
<Gargamel64> אם לא תעשה את זה, אז הוא יחפש את הנתיב ביחס לנתיב הנוכחי של המסוף
<Gargamel64> אם תריץ
<Gargamel64> cp -fr a/* b/
<ssss> יש צורך בהרשאות ניהול?
<Gargamel64> אז הוא יחפש את שתי התקיות בתוך תקיית הבית שלך
<ssss> אוקיי
<Gargamel64> תלוי לאן אתה מעתיק
<ssss> הן על הדסקטופ כרגע
<Gargamel64> של מי? שלך?
<ssss> כן
<ssss> שתיהן
<Gargamel64> אז לא צריך
<ssss> אנסה
<ssss> תודה
<Gargamel64> :)
<ssss> זה עובד =]
<ssss> תודה רבה
<Gargamel64> מעולה
<ssss> gargamel64: אם אשתמש ב mv במקום
<ssss> יעבוד?
<Gargamel64> ssss: mv == move
<Gargamel64> not copy
<Gargamel64> cp == copy
<ssss> כן אני יודע
<ssss> mv יחסוך לי מחיקה של הקבצים מאוחר יותר
<Gargamel64> ssss: without r
<Gargamel64> e.g.: mv -f a/* b/
<Gargamel64> mv -f /home/gargamel/a/* /home/hathatul/b/
<ssss> אוקיי
<ssss> שאלה
<ssss> גם בשרת קיימת home?
<Gargamel64> אני לא יודע, כי אני לא מתעסק עם שרתים
<Gargamel64> הפקודה תקפה לכל נתיב שתיתן לו
<ssss> נכון
<ssss> אני מקבל שגיאה שהתיקיה לא קיימת
<Gargamel64> אז תבדוק אם היא קיימת
<Gargamel64> נסה להיכנס לתקייה ממנה אתה מעתיק:
<Gargamel64> cd /path/to/source/folder
<Gargamel64> (כשאתה מחליף כמובן לנתיב שאתה רוצה להעתיק ממנו)
<ssss> אוקיי
<ssss> קיימות שתיהן
<ssss> יש לציין
<ssss> שB בשרת
<ssss> קיימת בתוך A
<ssss> ואני רוצה להעתיק מ B ל A
<Gargamel64> אתה מצליח להיכנס באמצעות cd?
<ssss> כן
<ssss> לשתיהן
<Gargamel64> אפשר לדעת מה הנתיב ממנו אתה מנסה להעתיק, בהנחה שזה לא פרטי או משהו?
<Gargamel64> כי אני חושב שהבעיה היא באיך שאתה מכניס את הנתיב
<Gargamel64> בגלל זה הצעתי לך לעבוד עם נתיב שמתחיל ב-/
<Gargamel64> נתיב מלא
<ssss> לא לא פרטי
<ssss> זה נתיב מלא
<Gargamel64> תראה לי את כל הפקודה שאתה מזין
<ssss> cp -fr /hlds/cs/* /hlds/
<Gargamel64> אולי זה קטע של הרשאות
<ssss> tukhh
<ssss> אני עובד עם sudo bash
<Gargamel64> sudo before cp?
<ssss> זה sudo תמידי לא?
<Gargamel64> לא הבנתי
<ssss> לא חשוב, ניסיתי sudo
<ssss> קיבלתי שגיאה אחרת
<Gargamel64> שהיא?
<ssss> לא מצליח לכתוב
<ssss> לוחץ אנטר
<ssss> \
<Gargamel64> תעתיק לכאן את השגיאה
<ssss> ש hlds היא לא תיקיה
<ssss> ד"א, איך אפשר לסמן?
<Gargamel64> סימון עם העכבר
<Gargamel64> ctrl + shift + c
<Gargamel64> או לחצן ימני > העתק
<ssss> אין עכבר
<ssss> השרת הוא פיזית כאן
<ssss> לא ssh
<Gargamel64> אממ
<ssss> אני יכול להתחבר אלhו ב ssh
<ssss> אליו
<ssss> רגע
<Gargamel64> העניין הוא שאני לא מכיר ssh
<ssss> cp: cannot stat `/hlds/cs/*': No such file or directory
<ssss> זה כמו פקודות בטרמינל
<ssss> מרחוק
<Gargamel64> ls -ld /hlds/cs/
<Gargamel64> מה הפלט?
<Gargamel64> L קטנה
<ssss> שניה
<ssss> ls: cannot access /hlds/cs/: No such file or directory
<ssss> היא קיימת
<Gargamel64> מוזר
<ssss> אני ניגש אליה ב cd בלי בעיות
<ssss> אבל אני לא יכול לגשת hlds/cs
<ssss> רק קודם ל hlds
<ssss> ואז cd cs
<Gargamel64> לא יודע, נראה לי מוזר
<Gargamel64> אני מציע לך לפתוח על זה שאלה בפורום
<Gargamel64> !forum
<Gargamel64> !f
<Gargamel64> Hoborg: בוט לא מועיל
<Gargamel64> !cmds
<Gargamel64> .forum
<Hoborg> http://forum.ubuntu-il.org
<Gargamel64> כתוב שם הודעה, מה ניסית לעשות, מה השגיאה שקיבלת
<Gargamel64> ואנשים יעזרו לך
<Gargamel64> אני זז לישון
<ssss> אני לא רשום שם
<Gargamel64> זמן טוב להירשם ;)
<ssss> יש לך nick טוב?
<Gargamel64> פרפרית29
<ssss> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<ssss> וברצינות?
<Gargamel64> זה תלוי בך..
<ssss> אני לא טוב בניקים כמו שאתה רואה
<Gargamel64> כן, יותר ממה שאתה חושב אפילו
<Gargamel64> ה-ss לא היו נחמדים כ"כ :P
<Gargamel64> לך על דמות מסדרת טלוויזיה או סרט שאתה אוהב
<Gargamel64> לילה טוב.
<ssss> לילה טוב
<ssss> Ddorda: הפורמים פעילים?
<ssss> Ddorda: אתה כאן?
#ubuntu-il 2011-05-06
<HaimN> הי, נגמר הרישיון על הדומיין http://ubuntu-il.com
<HaimN> מי אמור לחדש אותו?
<HaimN> serfus?
<Guest60538> HaimN: כן, הוא אמור לדבר עם קנוניקל
<ssss> שלום
<ssss> יש צפי מתי העומס על שרתי המראה ירד?
<ssss> Ddorda:?
<nadavvin> הי
<nadavvin> אנשים כאן?
<Shualdon> מסתבר
<nadavvin> יופי!!!
<nadavvin> ראה הודעה בפורום זאת:
<nadavvin> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/543
<Hoborg> הכנות לקראת מסיבת שחרור של 11.10 | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<nadavvin> הכנות לקראת מסיבת שחרור של 11.10
<Shualdon> ...
<matanya> nadavvin: אתה אומר שאובונטו מדרדרת, לא?
<nadavvin> יש עניין?
<someone235> nadavvin, זה לא אמור לצאת עוד חצי שנה בערך?
<nadavvin> כן! אז?
<nadavvin> מספיק זמן לתכנן אירוע גדול
<sijp> מדברים על א"פ? עכשיו זו התקופה שבדרך כלל מתחילים לתכנן הכל
<nadavvin> sijp: לא, דיברנו על:
<nadavvin> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/543
<Hoborg> הכנות לקראת מסיבת שחרור של 11.10 | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<sijp> nadavvin: הבנתי.
<sijp> פשוט חיפשתי על מה אתם מדברים ולא מצאתי :)
<dror> שלום. שדרגתי היום ל־11.04, ואני לא יכול עכשיו להקליד את האות בין "ב" ל"ז"... מה יכולה להיות הבעיה?
<Host-Fast> שלום..
<Host-Fast> www.host-fast.co.il = אירוח שרתים ואחסונים לכל מטרה ובזול..
<Host-Fast> Ddorda - יש בעיה בתוכנה פוטי במערכת אובנטו
<Ddorda> איזו?
<Host-Fast> יש לי בשרתים פאנל באש
<Host-Fast> שמאפשר להריץ שרתים והוא בעברית
<Host-Fast> ובפוטי רואים את גם כגיברי'ש
<Ddorda> מה זה פאנל באש?
<Host-Fast> זה לא ממש משנה, אבל שאתה מתחבר לssh דרך התוכנה פוטי באנגלית, יש לי פאנל בעברית בתוכנה וזה כזה בג'בריש אני יכול לתת לך תמונת מצב עם זה יעזור..
<Host-Fast> אולי יש איזה תוסף שיפתור את זה
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> תמונה תעזור
<Host-Fast> רק דקה
<Host-Fast> אתה פה
<Host-Fast> http://up352.siz.co.il/up3/jmzgzz0jmgyu.png הינה התמונה ..
<Host-Fast> Ddorda - התמונה שביקשתה העלאתי אותה כבר..
<Host-Fast> תוכל להגיד לי איך לפתור תבעיה.
<Guest29896> דור תמיד באים לפה אנשים clueless?
<Ddorda> Guest29896: על בסיס יומי
<Guest29896> חחח
<Host-Fast> ?
<Ddorda> שנייה
<Ddorda> Host-Fast: זה בגלל שאתה מכניס קלט שהוא לא ב־utf8
<Host-Fast> אין פתרון לזה?
<Ddorda> יש לזה
<Host-Fast> אני לא יודע להכניס קלט
<Host-Fast> ככה בא הפאנל
<Ddorda> !g המרת קידוד
<Hoborg> חנן כהן / קוסם העברית - המרת עברית שלא מוצגת בשינוי קידוד - http://www.info.org.il/hebrew_magic.php
<Ddorda> יש מלא כלים לשינוי קידודס
<Ddorda> קידוד
<Host-Fast> אבל אני מתכוון לשנות את זה בתוכנה
<Host-Fast> שיהיה כתוב בעברית
<Host-Fast> איך מעתיקים מהפוטי
<Host-Fast> ?
<ssss> Ddorda: סופ"ש טוב =]
<Ddorda> נכון, גם לך
<ssss> Ddorda: תגיד, מה עם serfus?
<ssss> הרבה זמן הוא לא התחבר
<Ddorda> אפשר לשלוח לו מייל אם אתה רוצה
<ssss> Ddorda: הפורמים פעילים?
<Ddorda> נראה לי...
<ssss> לא מבחינה טכנית
<ssss> מבחינת מענה על שאלות
<Ddorda> תלוי מתי
<Ddorda> בעיקרון כן
<ssss> אוקיי תודה
<ssss> Ddorda: כדאי לשדרג ל 11.04?
<Ddorda> ssss: למה לא.. אבל לא בטוח שתאהב את העיצוב החדש
<ssss> עד כמה הוא שונה?
#ubuntu-il 2011-05-07
<someone235> טוב, נמאס לי מ-UNITY
<someone235> פעם שניה מאז ששדרגתי אני צריך לעשות ריסט למחשב
<someone235> יותר מדי כבד נראלי
<Ddorda> !soombot
<Ddorda> .soombot
<Ddorda> .hoborg
<Ddorda> !hoborg
<Hoborg> הבוט Hoborg מבוסס על soombot. את הקוד ניתן להוריד בכתובת: https://github.com/soomsoom/soombot-il
<soomsoom> :D
<Nighthawk``> דור
<Nighthawk``> איך אתה ב c ?
<soomsoom> I know C
<Nighthawk``> איך אתה ב c ?
<soomsoom> good
<soomsoom> why?
<Nighthawk``> i can write at english too, but i'm israeli so i love hebrew more..
<soomsoom> i just a jew
<soomsoom> :D
<Nighthawk``> אני פה
<Nighthawk``> בדמעות
<Nighthawk``> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZ9VevQS3Ak&feature=youtu.be
<sultan2> מי מכם ראה את shimi810 ב IRC בפעם האחרונה
<sultan2> אני רואה את שמו צץ מפעם לפעם ברשימת המשתמשים בנוכחים באתר אובונטו ישראל
<Ddorda> sultan2: הממ
<Ddorda> הרבה זמן הוא לא היה
<someone235> hi
<someone235> my gparted doesn't work
<someone235> יש פה מישהו?
<Hoborg> someone235: עץ שנופל ביער לא שואל לפני כן אם יש פה מישהו, אלא פשוט נופל, כך שאם אתם רוצים לדבר, פשוט דברו :)
<someone235> (אני חושב ששאלתי קודם
<someone235> )
<someone235> ה-GPARTED שלי לא עובד
<someone235> אני נכנס ואין לי אופציה לעשות RESIZE
<Nighthawk``> [18:39] • my gparted doesn't work
<Nighthawk``> לא נקרא לשאול שאלה..
<Host-Fast> איך מעתיקים מפוטי באובונטו..
<Nighthawk``> ותמתין עד שמישהו שיודע יענה לך
<soomsoom> Host-Fast: ולמה אתה משתמש בפוטי?
<Nighthawk``> Host-Fast: shift+ctrl+c
<Host-Fast> אני לא מצליח להעתיק את זה
<soomsoom> Host-Fast: למה putty?
<Host-Fast> כי אני צריך פוטי להרצת שרתים
<someone235> חח פוטי עם ויין?
<Host-Fast> והפאנל שם בג'בריש..
<Host-Fast> לא
<Host-Fast> פוטי רגיל
<Host-Fast> אני בסך הכל רוצה לדעת איך אפשר להעתיק באובונטו מהפוטי
<soomsoom> Host-Fast: למה לא פשוט
<soomsoom> עם ssh
<soomsoom> דרך הטרמינל?
<Host-Fast> איך בידיוק
<soomsoom> אתה מנהל שרתים ואתה לא יודע?
<Host-Fast> לא ממש מבין בפקודות כפרה..
<Host-Fast> בגלל זה בנו לי פאנל להרצת שרתים בssh
<Nighthawk``> אז תתחבר דרך הטרמינל
<Nighthawk``> תעלה את הטרמינל שלך
<Nighthawk``> ותתחבר
<Nighthawk``> ssh server port
<Nighthawk``> ואז תעשה
<Nighthawk``> shift+ctrl+c
<soomsoom> Host-Fast: איך אתה רוצה לנהל שרתים אם אתה לא יודע להשתמש במערכת הפעלה שלהם?
<Nighthawk``> כדי להעתיק
<Host-Fast> מזה משנה לך..
<Nighthawk``> סומסום
<soomsoom> ?
<Host-Fast> תעזור לי וזהו
<soomsoom> Nighthawk``: ?
<Nighthawk``> כל ילד בן 14 שלוקח מאבא שלו 500שקל בשביל שרת
<Nighthawk``> מעלה לילדים אחרים בני 14
<soomsoom> כן שמתי לב לזה
<Nighthawk``> 10 שרתי קאונטר
<Nighthawk``> וקורא לעצמו
<Nighthawk``> מנהל שרתים
<soomsoom> http://www.host-fast.co.il/
<Hoborg> Host-Fast אירוח אתרים , שרתי ריסלייר , שרתי ונטרילו , שרתי רדיו , עיצובים להורדה , ועוד ... @ www.host-fast.co.il
<soomsoom> http://www.x-taza.co.il/showthread.php?t=18445
<Hoborg> הצגה| חברת Host-Fast || פתרונות אינטרנט מתקדמים איחסונים|שרתי משחק|שרתי רדיו|ריסיילרים ועוד - פורום אקסטזה @ www.x-taza.co.il
<soomsoom> שמתי לב לזה מייד
<Nighthawk``> מבין..
<Host-Fast> אתם יכולים בבקשה לעזור או לא..
<soomsoom> Host-Fast: תלמד להשתמש בלינוקס
<soomsoom> לפני שאתה פונה לשרתים
<soomsoom> Nighthawk``: אתה מבין שנה אחרי זה
<Nighthawk``> "תמיד רציתה לפתוח חברה משלך ?"
<soomsoom> הכל נופל
<soomsoom> =]
<Nighthawk``> אומרים רצית
<Host-Fast> אז אין עזרה..
<Nighthawk``> סוםסום פשוט ילדים שחושבים שהם מנהלים זה עצוב
<soomsoom> יאפ
<Host-Fast> אני לא ילד סליחה.
<Nighthawk``> Host-Fast, תלמד לינוקס ואז תקים חברה
<Host-Fast> ועם לא באלי..
<soomsoom> Host-Fast: או סיסאדמין
<Host-Fast> מי אתה בכלל שתגיד לי מה לעשות..
<Nighthawk``> חחחח
<Nighthawk``> רצית עזרה לא ?
<soomsoom> Host-Fast: אתה יודע כמה שרתים נפרצים ביום בגלל שבעל השרת לא יודע לתחזק אותו
<Nighthawk``> אני עוזר לך בעזרת זה שאני אומר לך
<Nighthawk``> תלמד לינוקס
<Nighthawk``> אתה ביקשת ממני עזרה לא אני ממך
<Host-Fast> אתם יכולים להביא לי תפקודות להתחבר לשרת שלי דרך הפוטי או לא..
<Nighthawk``> לא
<soomsoom> lol
<soomsoom> Nighthawk``: קבל
<Host-Fast> אז לכו זדיינו..
<Host-Fast> יאללה ביי
<Nighthawk``> חחח
<Nighthawk``> ביי
<soomsoom> הם מריצים דיירקטאאדמין
<soomsoom> לולללללל
<Nighthawk``> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<soomsoom> חזקקקקקקקקקק
<Nighthawk``> חברה בשקל
<soomsoom> יאפ
<Nighthawk``> לא נמאס לילדים האלו ?
<soomsoom> כנראה שלא
<Nighthawk``> rofl
<Nighthawk``> http://host-fast.fav.co.il/index.php?dir=app_sites&page=close
<Nighthawk``> .fav.
<Hoborg> אתר סגור @ host-fast.fav.co.il
<Nighthawk``> rofl
<soomsoom> :D
<soomsoom> Nighthawk``: זה לא האתר
<soomsoom> host-fast.co.il
<soomsoom> Nighthawk``: http://pastie.org/1875244
<Hoborg> #1875244 - Pastie @ pastie.org
<Nighthawk``> כן אבל לפני שהם קנו את ה .co.il
<Nighthawk``> הם היו "חברה" עם דומיין אחר
<Nighthawk``> דומיין חינמי
<Nighthawk``> מוזר חברת שרתים גדולה כמו שהם מתארים את עצמם
<Nighthawk``> עם דומיין חינמי
<Nighthawk``> חחח
<soomsoom> חחחח
<soomsoom> ראית
<soomsoom> אותו
<soomsoom> איזה אערס
<soomsoom> "כפרה"
<soomsoom> XD
<soomsoom> אתה נקרע
<Nighthawk``> לא ערס, פשוט חי בסרט
<soomsoom> ?
<soomsoom> וואי
<soomsoom> אני נקרע
<Gargamel64> \n
<soomsoom> Gargamel64: שמת לב מי הגיע לפה?
<Gargamel64> soomsoom: כן
<Gargamel64> השם שלך די בולט
<Gargamel64> הרבה O
<soomsoom> LD
<soomsoom> :D
<Gargamel64> טוב אתה יודע מאיפה הכינוי שלי
<Gargamel64> מאיפה שלך?
<soomsoom> נו תנחש
<soomsoom> =]
<Gargamel64> אתה לא אוהב זעתר
<soomsoom> דווקא אוהב
<soomsoom> אבל אתה קרוב
<Gargamel64> זה קשור לבייגעלה?
<soomsoom> חיובי
<Gargamel64> אה, אתה מהכת שאוהבים עם סומסום
<Gargamel64> אני מאלה שאוהבים עם מלח
<soomsoom> וואלה
<soomsoom> :D
<soomsoom> טוב לדעת
<soomsoom> חשבתי שאתה אוהב לאכול דרדסים
<soomsoom> אבל שיהיה
<soomsoom> ::P
<soomsoom> אתה והחתול המכוער שלך
<soomsoom> =]
<Gargamel64> הם לא פריכים
<gilgulon> שלום
<gilgulon> מה קרה לאתר - אני לא מצליח לעשות LOGIN עם המשתמש שלי לאחר שהחליפו שרת
<Gargamel64> אתה מדבר על האתר החדש לעומת האתר הישן?
<moshe742> אתה צריך לעשות יוזר חדש
<gilgulon> כן
<Gargamel64> אז מה שמשה אמר
<gilgulon> אבל אז אני מאבד את הוותק
<Gargamel64> כמו כולם
<gilgulon> טוב סבבה
<gilgulon> חבל שלא שומרים משתמשים זה כבר פעם שניה שצריך לחדש מתשמש
<Gargamel64> זה לא באג, זה פיצ'ר :P
<gilgulon> חחחחח
<gilgulon> אני שומע את המשפט הזה כבר 15 שנה בהייטק
<gilgulon> טוב תודה אני אחדש את הרישום שלי
<gilgulon> ביי
<classicc> שבוע טובבבב....
<classicc> מישהו חי קיים ונמצא..?
<classicc> ............
<Nighthawk``> דורורור
#ubuntu-il 2011-05-08
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: ?
<Shualdon> ו... עדכנתי ל-11.04
<someone235> היי
<someone235> עשיתי RESIZE למחיצה הראשית שלי
<someone235> הורדתי ממנה 100 GB
<someone235> עכשיו האובונטו לא עולה לי
<someone235> המחשב נדלק וישר עושה ריסטרט
<someone235> אני עכשיו בלייבסידי
<someone235> המחיצה עדיין קיימת
<someone235> אבל מלא תיקיות שאני נכנס אליהן זה עושה לי
<someone235> The folder contents could not be displayed.
<someone235> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "dir".
<someone235> זה די מוזר
<someone235> כי לחלק מהקבצים יש לי גישה
<someone235> אה רגע
<someone235> בסוף הצלחתי
<someone235> עם גישת רות
<someone235> קיצר, יש למישהו מושג למה זה לא נותן לי לעלות?
<someone235> grub doesn't start
<someone235> the PC just reset when it checks if there's a bootable cd
<someone235> any ideas?
<someone235> and cfdisk shows fatal error
<someone235>                       FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<Elihai> שלום,
<Gargamel64> וברכה
<Elihai> אני צריך עזרה
<Elihai> אני משתמש בדואר הפרטי שלי של העסק בתוכנה באובונטו
<Elihai> evo זה ההתחלה שלה
<Elihai> ואני צריך קצת עזרה .
<Gargamel64> אבולושן?
<Elihai> כן
<Elihai> הגדרתי הכל
<Elihai> הכל מצוין..
<Elihai> בדוק..
<Elihai> רק שאלה קטנה
<Gargamel64> לא כזה מתמצא אבל אוקיי
<Elihai> נכון יש כל מיני חברות ששולחות הודעות וכל הודעה ששולחות אוטומטית למטה רשום ככה
<Elihai> ----------- בברכה צווות ככה וככה
<Elihai> נכון?
<Gargamel64> חתימה?
<Elihai> כן
<Elihai> איך עושים
<Elihai> כל פעם שאשלח הודעה תיהיה תחתימה הקבועה.
<Gargamel64> !g add signature in evolution mail
<Hoborg> Question #12494 : Questions : “evolution” package : Ubuntu - https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ source/evolution/ question/12494
<Elihai> לא ממש הבנתי
<Elihai>  הלינק לא עובד כפרה
<Gargamel64> זה לא אני זה גוגל
<Elihai> אז מעושים במקרה שלא עובד..
<Elihai> אה הינה..
<Elihai> אוקי זה כמעט נכנס
<Elihai> מה אחר כך..
<Gargamel64> אה, החיפוש לא משהו, חכה רגע
<Elihai> זה מין פורום כזה
<Elihai> אבל אני לא ממש בקיע באנגלית
<Elihai> אבל אני יתרגם
<Elihai> אבל אין פה מדריך או משהו..
<Gargamel64> Elihai: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/evolution-email-client-signature-question-399432/
<Gargamel64> תוצאה ראשונה של:
<Gargamel64> !g linux evolution mail signature
<Hoborg> Making signature scripts for the Evolution mail client, on Fedora ... - http://www.cameratim.com/computing/linux/evolution-signatures
<Elihai> זה מדריך לעשות תחתימה
<Gargamel64> כתוב בשורה הראשונה של הפוסט איך מגדירים חתימה
<Gargamel64> Edit => Preferences => Composer Preferences => Signature
<Elihai> אממ שלי זה בעברית..
<Elihai> ואיפה אתה רואה את זה
<Elihai> כי אני לא
<Gargamel64> עריכה => העדפות => העדפות כתיבה => חתימה
<Gargamel64> (תרגום שלי, שלא בהכרח נכון)
<Gargamel64> תעשה חיפוש בדף ששלחתי, זה שם
<Elihai> העדפות יש
<Elihai> אבל כתיבה אין
<Elihai> יש אנשי קשר
<Elihai> העדפות דואר
<Elihai> הצלחתי
<Elihai> תודה כפרה
<Elihai> יש לי בעיה..
<Elihai> מישהו פה..
<Gargamel64> Elihai: מה הבעיה?
<Gargamel64> והאם שאלת את חברו הטוב ביותר של המשתמש?
<Elihai> עשיתי תחתימה
<Elihai> עדכנתי
<Elihai> שלחתי מייל לבנאדם
<Elihai> ולא רואים בהודעה תחתימה
<Gargamel64> יכול להיות שרק הגדרת אותה, אבל לא הכנסת אותה למייל?
<soomsoom> Elihai: יש סיכוי שהמייל של חבר שלך חוסם תמונות
<Gargamel64> soomsoom: הוו שלום לו
<Elihai> לא נשמה
<soomsoom> Elihai: המייל שלו בג'ימייל?
<Elihai> אה
<Elihai> יכול להיות שהגדרתי
<Elihai> אבל מה כל פעם צריך להכניס אותה למייל שאני שולח..
<Elihai> כן
<soomsoom> אם הוא נכנס דרך הממשק ווב
<soomsoom> אז זה חוסם
<soomsoom> והוא צריך ללחוץ שמה על כפתור למעלה
<soomsoom> בשביל להציג את התמונות
<Elihai> אני יודע, אבל זה לא מוצג
<Elihai> וחוץ מזה זה כתב
<Elihai> זה לא תמונה בחתימה
<Gargamel64> כשאתה כותב את המייל, אתה רואה את החתימה?
<Elihai> לא...
<Gargamel64> אז תנסה להוסיף אותה ידנית
<Elihai> כל פעם להוסיף ידנית? להודעה.
<Gargamel64> יש בטח איזה וי שצריך לסמן, ככה שהוא יוסיף את החתימה אוטומטית
<Gargamel64> העניין הוא שממה שאני מבין החתימה לא מתווספת למייל בכלל
<Elihai> מזה תצריף
<Gargamel64> פאזל
<Elihai> אה הינה עובד.
<Elihai> תודה נשמה
<Gargamel64> בכיף כפרה
<Elihai> שומע יש לי עוד בעיה קטנה
<Elihai> http://up352.siz.co.il/up2/yjyxqqy2tmmn.png התקנתי בעזרת ווין, הקבצים באנגלית, וזה לא באנגלית זה בכתב לא מזוהה..
<Gargamel64> זאת תוכנת FTP?
<Elihai> כן
<Gargamel64> ויש סיבה מיוחדת להשתמש בתוכנת windows עם היין?
<Gargamel64> כי יש מלא תחליפים
<Gargamel64> ויש אפילו אחת מובנית במערכת
<Elihai> איזה
<Gargamel64> מקומות => התחבר לשרת
<Elihai> לא..
<bz-hon> אתה צריך לשרת את השטן
<Gargamel64> מה לא?
<Elihai> אני מעדיף בתוכנות
<Elihai> תגיד התוכנה הזאת לא תומכת בלינוקס
<Elihai> ועוד שאלה,
<Elihai> אפשר להתחבר לssh, דרך הטרמינל..
<Gargamel64> קצת קשה לי לחשוב שלתוכנה שהשם שלה מכיל win יש גרסת לינוקס
<Gargamel64> !g winscp for linux
<Hoborg> WinSCP :: Support Forum :: WinSCP for Linux - http://winscp.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5305
<Gargamel64> ואכן, אין גרסת לינוקס
<Gargamel64> מה רע במה שהצעתי?
<Elihai> יש אפשרות להתחבר לssh להרצת שרתים מהטרמינל
<Gargamel64> לא מבין בשרתים, מצטער
<Elihai> אולי תמצא פקודה שמאפשרת מהטרמינל להתחבר לשרת ssh.
<Gargamel64> !cmds
<Gargamel64> !jgi connect a server with ssh from terminal
<Hoborg> http://tinyurl.com/3stszxg
<or__> ssh user@benzona.com
<Elihai> מזה
<Gargamel64> תקשיב להובורג
<Gargamel64> הוא יודע מה הוא מחפש
<Elihai> רק שאני ואנגלית בברוכז חחח
<Gargamel64> אממ
<Gargamel64> תהייה חייב ללמוד אנגלית בשביל לתפעל שרת
<Elihai> אני יודע לתפעל בלי אנגלית..
<Elihai> אבל בפקודות קצת מתסבך אז רושם אותם במסמך
<Gargamel64> טוב בכל מקרה, אני לא מבין בשרתים, כך שאני לא יכול לעזור לך מעבר לזה
<Gargamel64> קרא את הקישור שהוד הובורגותו שם
<Elihai> ssh cqt@webserver.213.8.155.53
<Elihai> זה לא עובד
<Elihai> http://www.elated.com/res/Image/articles/management/unix/ssh-and-basic-commands/macos-logged-in.gif
<Elihai> לפי זה
<someone235> איך אפשר להתקין קרנל לינוקס על מחיצה?
<someone235> Interruptus: אתה יכול לעזור לי להתקין לינוקס קרנל?
<someone235> עשיתי RESIZE למחיצה הראשית שלי
<someone235> ואז המחשב לא עלה יותר
<someone235> אז אמרו לי לעשות chroot /media/UUID
<someone235> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<someone235> nady: אתה יודע אולי איך מתקינים קרנל?
<nady> יום זיכרון
<nady> עדיין לא
<someone235> אה סבבה
<nady> באובנטו צריך?
<someone235> כן
<nady> לא מתקין לבד?
<someone235> עשיתי RESIZE למחיצה וזה דפק איזה משהו
<nady> אני יודע תפקודה אבל אצלי זה לא עבד
<someone235> ?
<nady> שניה
<nady> דקה
<someone235> שעה?
<someone235> :P
<nady> sudo update grub
<nady> update-grub
<someone235> אה
<someone235> לא הסברתי את עצמי טוב
<someone235> יש לי מחיצה שבורה
<someone235> אני לא יכול לרוץ עליה
<someone235> אני כרגע משתמש ב-LIVECD
<nady> לא יודע
<Elihai> שלום
<nady> מי?
<Elihai> אני צריך עזרה..
<someone235> don't ask to ask just ask
<someone235> .ask
<Hoborg> אין צורך לבקש רשות לשאול שאלה או לשאול אם יש כאן מישהו. פשוט תשאלו ואם מישהו ידע הוא יענה :)
<Elihai> http://www.elated.com/res/Image/articles/management/unix/ssh-and-basic-commands/macos-logged-in.gif
<Elihai> תראו זה התחברות ממסוף לשרת ssh
<Elihai> איך אפשר לעשות את זה, יש לי תמדריך אבל לא מצליח להתחבר.
<someone235> בדיוק כמו שכתוב בתמונה
<someone235> אתה כותב
<someone235> ssh user@host
<or__> אינך מורשה להתחבר לשרתים שלא בבעלותך
<or__> :|
<someone235> ואז מכניס את הסיסמא
<someone235> זה שרת שלך?
<someone235> יש לך גישת SSH אליו?
<Elihai> כן
<Elihai> אני רכשתי תשרת
<Elihai> ואני יכול להתחבר מהווינדוס ועכשיו אני בלינוקס
<Elihai> אני רוצה להתחבר ממסוף
<someone235> ואתה בטוח שזה כולל SSH?
<Elihai> ולא מתוכנה.
<Elihai> כן
<Elihai> וכולל גם רוט
<someone235> אה, אז אני מבין שעם PUTTY הצלחת, כן?
<Elihai> כן
<someone235> מוזר
<Elihai> אבל יש לי פאנל בssh שהפוטי לא תומך כי הוא בעברית..
<Elihai> אבל שמע, ניסיתי לעשות תפקודהב
<Elihai> הזאת
<Elihai> שם משתמש SSH @ hostname
<Elihai> תאייפי רשמתי בהוסט
<Elihai> ורשמתי תשם משתמש
<Elihai> ולא מתחבר
<someone235> תרשום באנגלית
<Elihai> רשמתי
<someone235> לא
<someone235> תרשום פה
<Elihai> תשם משתמש באנגלית
<Elihai> רשמתי
<Elihai> אה שניה
<someone235> כי העברית והאנגלית מתבלבלות
<someone235> אז תרשום משפט שלם באנגלית
<Elihai> נשלח בפרטי.
<mikewhatever> just testing
#ubuntu-il 2012-05-01
<lousygarua> HELLO
<Interruptus> הולה לאוזי
<lousygarua> מה קורה?
<Interruptus> לא רע בעליל
<Interruptus> נהנה מXFCE החדש
<lousygarua> הרבה זמן לא השתמשתי בו, איך הם השתפרו עם השנים? יש סקרינשוטס יפים באתר שלהם?
<Interruptus> הו בטח
<Interruptus> http://xfce.org/about/tour
<Interruptus> שיפרו את הפאנל משהו משהו
<lousygarua> אבדוק בקרוב
<lousygarua> אני חדש ליוניטי ואני אוהב דווקא
<lousygarua> לך תבין
<Interruptus> יוניטי גורם לי עצב קיומי
<Interruptus> הופך אותי לאדם שפוף
<lousygarua> וואי הקספקה החדש נראה ממש מגניב, נקי וחביב
<lousygarua> אולי אתקין או שאני אכריח את חברה שלי
<lousygarua> איך הקספקה מבחינת קיצורי מקלדת ועבודה בכמה שפחות נגיעות בעכבר?
<Interruptus> הו כןן
<Interruptus> זה נהדר
<avihay> stop complaining, move up to KDE or fall down to XFCE!!!
<Interruptus> המון קיצורים של סופר+עוד משהו
<Interruptus> אבל צריך לשחק בו כדי שיראה נקי משהו משהו עם קצוות חדים
<Interruptus> ולא מעוגל
<lousygarua> avihay: i'm not complaining :) i like unity
<ShnizelDizel> שלום .
<ShnizelDizel> יש כאן מישהו ? אני ממש צריך עזרה
<trew100> ?
<ShnizelDizel> שלום לך
<ShnizelDizel> אני צריך עזרה בפתיחת פורטים באובונטו 12.04
<ShnizelDizel> אני כבר שעות חורש את האינטרנט ולא מצליח
<ShnizelDizel> אתה יכול לעזור לי?
<trew100> אממ לא ניסיתי אותו
<trew100> וצר לי אך לא
<ShnizelDizel> אתה יודע איך בכללי אפשר לפתוח פורטים באובונטו
<ShnizelDizel> אוקיי
<ShnizelDizel> תודה רבה
<trew100> אני ברמת משתמש קצה :-)
<ShnizelDizel> מישהו אחר יודע אוליי בבקשה ?
<trew100> תוכל לשאול בוואטסאפ בפורום
<trew100> http://www.whatsup.org.il/
<trew100> אם אני לא טועה ראיתי מישהו ששאל אותה שאלה
#ubuntu-il 2012-05-02
<asw3> לפתוח פורטים באובנטו?
<asw3> זה לא מהראוטר?
<Interruptus> http://www.nrg.co.il/online/1/ART2/363/676.html?hp=1&cat=352&loc=51
#ubuntu-il 2012-05-05
<Yuval> יש כאן מישהו?
<Interruptus> אולי
<nady> tv
<nady> אה
<nady> מי זה
<lousygarua> hello la noxaxim
<asw3> מישהו פה מכיר קליינט לטורנט שיודע להתמודד עם קבצי מגנט?
<asw3> Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (magnet) isn't associated with any program.
<asw3> וכנל בכרום
<asw3> network.protocol-handler.app.magnet type = string value = /path/to/torrent/program
<asw3> network.protocol-handler.external.magnet type = boolean value = true
<asw3> network.protocol-handler.warn-external.magnet type = boolean value = false
<asw3> ניסיתי להוסיף
<asw3> ולא עובד
<moshe742> אתה צריך את אזוארוס אם אני לא טועה
<asw3> הטרנסמישין לא יודע להתמודד עם מגנט
<asw3> ?
<moshe742> לא בטוח, דקה
<asw3> כמובן ששינתי את זה ל-
<asw3>  /usr/bin/transmission
<moshe742> איזה גרסה של טרנסמישן יש לך? כנראה רק מגרסה 1.8 הוא יודע לעבוד עם מגנט לינק
<asw3> Transmission 1.75 (9117)
<moshe742> זו כנראה הבעיה, או שתקמפל (לא מומלץ) או שתעבור לתכנה אחרת בינתיים או שתוריד את הקבצים כמו פעם :)
<asw3> אני צריך את המגנט
<asw3> משום מה האתרים החינמים עברו לזה
<asw3> לא מבין את הקטע
<asw3> למה לקמפל לא מומלץ?
<asw3> זה תוכנה שלא מומלץ לקמפל?
<moshe742> כמה אתה מבין בזה? עקרונית זה לא בעיה אבל אם יש בעיות אתה צריך לדעת איך להתמודד (אני לא יודע)
<asw3> אני קודם כל מקווה שלא יהיו בעיות
<asw3> מקסימום אני הולך לגוגל
<asw3> בדרך כלל אני מצליח לפתור בעיות קימפול
<moshe742> אתה יכול לנסות, מקסימום אתה תמיד יכול להתקין משהו אחר
<asw3> שמע במחשב פה אני מוריד לעיתים רחוקות
<asw3> בנתיים ננסה להתקין את האזרוס
<asw3> וגם גירסא יותר חדשה של הטרנסמישיון
<asw3> לא מזיק שיהיו 2 תוכנות טורנט
<asw3> אולי אני אוהב יותר את האזרוס
<asw3> מבחינתי אם הוא יצרוך פחות זיכרון על המחשב העגלה הזה
<asw3> זה יהיה מעולה
<asw3> אני רואה אבל שהאזרוס בנוי מג'אווה
<asw3> מה שאומר שאולי הוא יהיה יותר כבד
<lousygarua> ג'אווה כבר רץ סבבה במחשבים היום
<moshe742> אתה יכול לבדוק גם תכנות אחרות, אני פשוט לא ממש זוכר מה משתמש בלינקים האלה
<lousygarua> פעם זה היה סיוט
<asw3> המחשב שלי לא השתנה
<asw3> אז איך פתאום ירוץ טוב?
<moshe742> כי הקוד השתפר?
<lousygarua> כי מה שמריץ קוד של ג'אווה זה התוכנה של הג'אווה
<lousygarua> תתקין את זאת של sun
<lousygarua> לא של ההיפים
<asw3> אז גם על מחשב ישן זה יהיה טוב?
<lousygarua> תנסה, לא יכול להזיק :)
<asw3> מעניין אם זה יעבוד על ההפצה הישנה שלי
<asw3> אני חתיכת עצלן
<moshe742> על איזה גרסה והפצה אתה?
<asw3> 9.10
<moshe742> ואיך זה עובד? (אולי טוב יותר מהגרסאות החדשות של אובונטו, הם נדפקו קשות מאז 10.10 מבחינת האיכות)
<asw3> ואללה לא ניסיתי לעדכן
<asw3> הכל עובד פה כמו שצריך
<asw3> פשוט היא כבר לא נתמכת
<asw3> זה הדבר היחידי
<lousygarua> 12.04 נפלאה :(
<asw3> כבר התקנת?
<asw3> יצא רק לפני כמה ימים
<lousygarua> כן אני מרוצה, היו לי כמה באגים אבל לא רציניים ובלנצ'פד כבר יש פתרונות ופאטצ'ים
<moshe742> לא אהבתי את 12.04, יותר מידי בעיות, עכשיו אני על פדורה 17 (בתא עדיין) ויש פחות בעיות...
<asw3> ניסיתם להתקין סוזה או משהו דומה?
<asw3> משום מה מאז שנכנס היוניטי אנשים רק מתלוננים על האובנטו
<moshe742> אני חושב שכל אחד צריך לנסות ולראות אם זה טוב מבחינתו, שמעתי אנשים שמרוצים מגרסאות ואחרים לא היו מרוצים מאותן הגרסאות
<asw3> אני לא עשיתי את המעבר אז אני לא מבין מה המהומה
<moshe742> סוזה לא ממש, התקנתי פעם אבל בקושי נגעתי בה
<asw3> אני לא רץ לעדכן
<asw3> גם אצל אחי עדיין יש xp
<asw3> מהסיבה שאני חושב שאם משהו עובד כמו שצריך
<asw3> אין סיבה לגעת
<asw3> אני קצת פרנואיד בקטעים האלה
<moshe742> זה לא דוגמה, בלינוקס שווה לעדכן כי זה באמת טוב יותר מבחינת היכולות והמערכת לרוב
<asw3> אולי אם המחשב היה יותר חדש היתי מנסה
<asw3> אני שמח שבכלל המחשב עובד
<moshe742> מה הקשר? זה לא חלונות שצריך להחליף מחשב כל גרסה של המערכת :)
<asw3> בוא נגיד שזה מחשב שאם לא היה מותקן עליו לינוקס
<asw3> היתי יכול לזרוק לזבל
<lousygarua> layla tov
<avihay> you should try deluge
#ubuntu-il 2012-05-06
<HaimN> serfus, moshe742, מישהו זמין? אני באמצע להעלות כתבה על 12.04, וההשכלה של 1MB לכל התמונות ביחד מאוד מגבילה אותי
<HaimN> *וההגבלה
<asw3_> תקטין רזולוציה
<HaimN> הקטנתי הרבה, עד לגבול האפשרי
<serfus> HaimN, אתה פה עדיין?
<HaimN> כן
<HaimN> דור סידר לי את זה
<HaimN> זה פורסם כבר
<HaimN> serfus
<serfus> אה סבבה
#ubuntu-il 2013-04-30
<philipballew> lousygarua, know what you wanna do tomorrow?
<avihay> hi philipballew. t'was ma bot.
<avihay> hya*
<philipballew> avihay, what you mean?
<avihay>   <Avis_bot> philballew: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! ...   <philballew> whoever made this is a good person
<philipballew> avihay, thats right
<philipballew> avihay, doin good?
<Zeev> avihay: what lang u wrote this bot in?
<avihay> I suppose. how you holding out with the whole moveing thing?
<avihay> moving*
<or_schapira> חשבתי שזה אובונטו ישראל...
<avihay> it is, it is
<or_schapira> not its not
<or_schapira> you speak english!
<avihay> so? nothing in the rules against it, also, phill is an american who asked for help, and doesn't speak Hebrew
<lousygarua> shaloimw
<avihay> lousygarua:  I think philip wanted to remind you to post that postcard
<lousygarua> avihay, i sent it
<lousygarua> you should send one too :)
<avihay> except for שלום I don't really have anything to say
<akaars> שלום?
<akaars> זה בערך 4 אותיות יותר מהנדרש :)
<avihay> לא, הוא ציין שהוא רוצה שיהיה רשום משהוא ומקבלים עוד "נקודות אינטרנט" על טקסט בעברית
<akaars> כנראה פיספסתי משהו. לא משנה :)
<lousygarua> avihay, I wrote 'greetings from ubuntu israel! שלום מאובונטו ישראל' or something similar
<lousygarua> avihay, where is your bot? bah i don't feel like installing it on a willie/whatever on the sever
<lousygarua> server
<avihay> I have to start it manually. on my only working box, which is currently serving as my internet sensing organ
<lousygarua> avihay, haxi tov we'll install it on avishai's server that's hosting hte website
<lousygarua> also this is cool: http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/flashkus/
<avihay> and as such, and me, being unable to live long without the internet drip into my vains, I have to lug it around with me all the time
<avihay> and those accursed intel driver crashing my kernel on getting out of suspend, makeing suspend useless...
<avihay> cute, but they apperently don't know about moor's law
#ubuntu-il 2013-05-01
<avihay> lousygarua: https://bitbucket.org/avihay/willie-modules/src
<avihay> hi
<or_schapira> שלום
<Evans> שלום
<Evans> יש כאן מישהו שיכול לעזור?
<avihay> ya, I think I need to put the bot up
<or_schapira> למה אנגלית?
<or_schapira> 	
<or_schapira> Evans מה העניין
<dor> hy
<dor> who can help??
<avihay> took your sweet time to connect, damn bot
<Avis_bot> govatent: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> govatent: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
#ubuntu-il 2013-05-02
<or_schapira> שלום
<or_schapira> יש כאן מישהו שיכול לעזור?
<Zeev> יש כאן מישהו אבל לא בטוח שיכול לעזור
<Zeev> גם לגי שאלות לגבי עברית אתה יכול לשאול ב-#ubuntu דרך אגב
<Zeev> ...
<or_schapira> אוקי
<or_schapira> השאלה שלי כזו
<or_schapira> ניסיתי כל מיני הסברים בכל מיני קישורים (בגוגל) לכבות את הצליל של ההדלקה של האובונטו (המסך של הכנסת הסיסמא)
<or_schapira> ועדיין הוא משמיע לי את הצליל
<or_schapira> חשוב לי לכבות את הצליל הזה לגמרי
<or_schapira> הרבה פעמים אני מדליקה את המחשב ליד תינוק ישן
<or_schapira> אשמח אם מישהו יעזור לי צעד צעד
<or_schapira> כי ניסיתי כמה הסברים שונים שמצאתי באינטרנט ואף אחד לא עזר בפועל
<or_schapira> יש מצב שיש איזו בעיה במערכת
<or_schapira> אני על אובונטו 12.04 (אאל"ט)
<or_schapira> בגנום הישן
<or_schapira> (הגרסה של האובונטו אמורה להיות הlts האחרון אאל"ש זה 12.4
<or_schapira> *אאל"ט
<asw3> soung them : no sound
<asw3> אין את זה ב- 12.4
<asw3> ?
<or_schapira> למה אתה מתכוון?
<or_schapira> אני לא רוצה שזה יהיה תלוי בסאונד (מה גם שגם זה לא בטוח עובד) כי לפעמים אני כן צריכה לשמוע דברים
<or_schapira> אני רוצה שהסאונד יהיה כבוי בעת הדלקת המחשב
<or_schapira> באופן אוטומטי
<asw3> system -> preferences -> sound
<or_schapira> נו?
<or_schapira> ו?
<or_schapira> זה הסאונד הנוכחי של המערכת
<asw3> sound them : no sound
<or_schapira> אין לי את האפשרות הזו
<asw3> אין אפשרות לשנות שם?
<or_schapira> לשנות מה?
<or_schapira> התכוונת שאכנס דרך התפריט הרגיל או דרך הכפתור כיבוי?
<or_schapira> דרך התפריט הרגיל בכלל אין לי
<asw3> אז אולי הגירסאות שונות לגמרי
<asw3> אני עם הפצה ישנה
<or_schapira> אין סאונד בתוך Application->system tools->
<or_schapira> הגנום באמת קצת שונה למרות שהוא הקלאסי
<or_schapira> יש דרך אולי פשוט למצוא את הקובץ של הצליל ופשוט למחוק אותו?
<avihay> or_schapira: you can install lightdm-kde-greeter and remove lightdm-gtk-greeter
<or_schapira> למה להתקין kde?
<avihay> kde greater doesn't make the sound
<or_schapira> זה לא קצת אוברקיל?
<avihay> you can find the sound file and remove it
<avihay> why? kde is better
<avihay> open synaptic
<or_schapira> אני לא רוצה להחליף שולחן עבודה
<asw3> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/disable-the-ready-drum-sound-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/?ModPagespeed=noscript
<or_schapira> טוב לי עם גנום
<asw3> ניסית משהו בסגנון?
<avihay> find not replaceing the desktop, just the greeter
<or_schapira> asw3 יאפ
<avihay> find the  lightdm-gtk-greeter package, right click it -> properties->installed files
<asw3> נראה שהם הסירו את האופציה בהפצה החדשה
<or_schapira> asw3 שאנסה שוב ואדווח לך הודעות שגיאה?
<asw3> ב- 11 היה ב- 12 לא
<avihay> find where the sound file is, and sudo rm it
<or_schapira> אוקי
<or_schapira> איך אני מחפשת קובץ שאין לי מושג מה השם שלו?
<avihay> .ogg
<or_schapira> ו?
<avihay> let me rewrite
<or_schapira> אני לא הולכת למחוק את כל קבצי הogg שלי, נכון?
<avihay> <avihay> open synaptic<avihay> find the  lightdm-gtk-greeter package, right click it -> properties->installed files<avihay> find where the sound file is, and sudo rm it
<or_schapira> שניה מנסה
<or_schapira> זה לא מותקן אצלי
<avihay> oh
<avihay> so
<or_schapira> אין לי lightdm-gtk-greeter
<avihay> you upgreaded the machine to the LTS?
<avihay> so you have GDM?
<avihay> find gdm in synaptic...
<or_schapira> gdm יש לי
<or_schapira> יש לי שם רשימה ענקית של מקומות במחשב שבהם נמצאים הקבצים
<avihay> do the same as I suggested. look for an ogg file, or a wave, or somth
<or_schapira> wav זה סיומת?
<or_schapira> גם
<or_schapira> /etc
<or_schapira> /etc/dbus-1
<or_schapira> /etc/dbus-1/system.d
<or_schapira> /etc/dbus-1/system.d/gdm.conf
<or_schapira> /etc/dconf
<or_schapira> /etc/dconf/db
<or_schapira> /etc/dconf/db/gdm
<or_schapira> /etc/dconf/profile
<avihay> pastebin
<asw3> wav זה גם קובץ סאונד
<or_schapira> /etc/dconf/profile/gdm
<or_schapira> /etc/gdm
<or_schapira> /etc/gdm/Init
<or_schapira> /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<or_schapira> /etc/gdm/PostLogin
<or_schapira> /etc/gdm/PostLogin/Default.sample
<or_schapira> /etc/gdm/PostSession
<or_schapira> /etc/gdm/PostSession/Default
<or_schapira> /etc/gdm/PreSession
<or_schapira> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default
<or_schapira> /etc/gdm/Xsession
<or_schapira> /etc/init
<or_schapira> /etc/init.d
<or_schapira> /etc/init.d/gdm
<or_schapira> /etc/init/gdm.conf
<or_schapira> /etc/pam.d
<or_schapira> /etc/pam.d/gdm
<or_schapira> /etc/pam.d/gdm-autologin
<or_schapira> /usr
<or_schapira> /usr/bin
<or_schapira> /usr/bin/gdm-screenshot
<or_schapira> /usr/bin/gdmflexiserver
<or_schapira> /usr/lib
<or_schapira> /usr/lib/gdm
<or_schapira> /usr/lib/gdm/gdm-crash-logger
<or_schapira> /usr/lib/gdm/gdm-factory-slave
<or_schapira> /usr/lib/gdm/gdm-host-chooser
<or_schapira> /usr/lib/gdm/gdm-product-slave
<or_schapira> /usr/lib/gdm/gdm-session-worker
<or_schapira> /usr/lib/gdm/gdm-set-default-session
<or_schapira> /usr/lib/gdm/gdm-simple-chooser
<or_schapira> /usr/lib/gdm/gdm-simple-greeter
<or_schapira> /usr/lib/gdm/gdm-simple-slave
<or_schapira> /usr/lib/gdm/gdm-xdmcp-chooser-slave
<or_schapira> /usr/sbin
<or_schapira> /usr/sbin/gdm
<or_schapira> /usr/sbin/gdm-binary
<or_schapira> /usr/share
<or_schapira> /usr/share/doc
<or_schapira> /usr/share/doc/gdm
<or_schapira> /usr/share/doc/gdm/AUTHORS
<or_schapira> /usr/share/doc/gdm/NEWS.gz
<or_schapira> /usr/share/doc/gdm/README
<or_schapira> /usr/share/doc/gdm/changelog.Debian.gz
<or_schapira> /usr/share/doc/gdm/copyright
<or_schapira> /usr/share/doc/gdm/examples
<or_schapira> /usr/share/doc/gdm/examples/custom.conf
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gconf
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gconf/schemas
<avihay> or_schapira: what you are doing is considered spam. use pastebin.kde.org
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gconf/schemas/gdm-simple-greeter.schemas
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gdm
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gdm/applications
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gdm/applications/mime-dummy-handler.desktop
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gdm/applications/mimeapps.list
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gdm/autostart
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/at-spi-registryd-wrapper.desktop
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gdm-simple-greeter.desktop
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-mag.desktop
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-power-manager.desktop
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-session-check-accelerated.desktop
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-settings-daemon.desktop
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/metacity.desktop
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/onboard.desktop
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/orca-screen-reader.desktop
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gdm/gdb-cmd
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gdm/gdm-greeter-login-window.ui
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gdm/gdm.schemas
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gdm/locale.alias
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome-session
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/gdm.session
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/C
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/C/gdm.xml
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/C/legal.xml
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/de
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/de/gdm.xml
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/el
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/el/gdm.xml
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/en_GB
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/en_GB/gdm.xml
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/es
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/es/gdm.xml
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/fr
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/fr/gdm.xml
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/id
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/id/gdm.xml
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/it
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/it/gdm.xml
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/ko
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/ko/gdm.xml
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/oc
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/oc/gdm.xml
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/ru
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/ru/gdm.xml
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/sl
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/sl/gdm.xml
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/sv
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/sv/gdm.xml
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/uk
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/uk/gdm.xml
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/zh_CN
<or_schapira> /usr/share/gnome/help/gdm/zh_CN/gdm.xml
<or_schapira> /usr/share/icons
<or_schapira> /usr/share/icons/hicolor
<or_schapira> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16
<or_schapira> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps
<or_schapira> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/gdm-xnest.png
<or_schapira> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32
<or_schapira> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps
<or_schapira> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/gdm-setup.png
<or_schapira> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/gdm-xnest.png
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/af
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/af/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/af/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/am
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/am/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/am/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/an
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/an/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/an/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ar
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ar/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ar/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/as
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/as/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/as/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ast
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ast/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ast/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/az
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/az/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/az/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/be
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/be/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/be/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/be@latin
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/be@latin/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/be@latin/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/bg
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/bg/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/bg/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/bn
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/bn/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/bn/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/bn_IN
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/bn_IN/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/bn_IN/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/br
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/br/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/br/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/bs
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/bs/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/bs/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ca
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ca/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ca/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ca@valencia
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ca@valencia/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ca@valencia/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/crh
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/crh/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/crh/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/cs
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/cs/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/cs/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/cy
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/cy/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/cy/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/da
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/da/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/da/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/de
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/dz
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/dz/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/dz/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/el
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/en@shaw
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/en@shaw/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/en@shaw/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/en_CA
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/en_CA/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/en_CA/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/en_GB
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/eo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/eo/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/eo/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/es
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/es/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/es/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/et
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/et/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/et/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/eu
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/eu/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/eu/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/fa
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/fa/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/fa/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/fi
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/fi/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/fi/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/fr
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/fur
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/fur/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/fur/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/fy
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/fy/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/fy/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ga
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ga/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ga/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/gl
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/gl/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/gl/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/gu
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/gu/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/gu/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/gv
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/gv/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/gv/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/he
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/he/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/he/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/hi
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/hi/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/hi/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/hr
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/hr/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/hr/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/hu
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/hu/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/hu/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/hy
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/hy/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/hy/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/id
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/id/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/id/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/is
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/is/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/is/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/it
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ja
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ja/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ja/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ka
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ka/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ka/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/kk
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/kk/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/kk/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/kn
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/kn/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/kn/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ko
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ko/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ko/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ku
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ku/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ku/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/lt
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/lt/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/lt/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/lv
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/lv/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/lv/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/mai
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/mai/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/mai/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/mg
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/mg/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/mg/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/mi
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/mi/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/mi/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/mk
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/mk/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/mk/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ml
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ml/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ml/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/mn
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/mn/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/mn/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<asw3> or_schapira, :|
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/mr
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/mr/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/mr/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ms
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ms/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ms/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/nb
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/nb/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/nb/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/nds
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/nds/LC_MESSAGES
<asw3> משהו נדפק לה בקליינט
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/nds/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ne
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ne/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ne/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/nl
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/nl/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/nl/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/nn
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/nn/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/nn/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/nso
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/nso/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/nso/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/oc
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/oc/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/oc/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/or
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/or/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/or/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/pa
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/pa/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/pa/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/pl
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/pl/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/pl/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ps
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ps/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ps/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/pt
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/pt/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/pt/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/pt_BR
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/pt_BR/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/pt_BR/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ro
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ro/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ro/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ru
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ru/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ru/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/rw
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/rw/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/rw/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/si
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/si/LC_MESSAGES
<akaars> אמא'לה...
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/si/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/sk
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/sk/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/sk/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/sl
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/sl/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/sl/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<akaars> ממש נסחפת :)
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/sq
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/sq/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/sq/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/sr
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/sr/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/sr/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/sr@latin
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/sr@latin/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/sr@latin/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/sv
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/sv/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/sv/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ta
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ta/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ta/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/te
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/te/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/te/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/th
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/th/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/th/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/tr
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/tr/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/tr/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ug
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ug/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/ug/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/uk
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/uk/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/uk/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/uz
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/uz/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/uz/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/uz@cyrillic
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/uz@cyrillic/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/uz@cyrillic/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/vi
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/vi/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/vi/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira7> אוקיי
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/wa
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/wa/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/wa/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira7> עכשיו אני בxchar
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/xh
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/xh/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/xh/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/zh_CN
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/zh_CN/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira7> שונאת את זה
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/zh_CN/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/zh_HK
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/zh_HK/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/zh_HK/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira7> מה קורה כאן?
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/zh_TW
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/zh_TW/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/zh_TW/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/zu
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/zu/LC_MESSAGES
<or_schapira> /usr/share/locale/zu/LC_MESSAGES/gdm.mo
<or_schapira> /usr/share/omf
<or_schapira> /usr/share/omf/gdm
<or_schapira> /usr/share/omf/gdm/gdm-C.omf
<or_schapira> /usr/share/omf/gdm/gdm-de.omf
<or_schapira7> אוי
<or_schapira> /usr/share/omf/gdm/gdm-el.omf
<or_schapira> /usr/share/omf/gdm/gdm-en_GB.omf
<or_schapira> /usr/share/omf/gdm/gdm-es.omf
<akaars> or_schapira7: זאת בדיוק השאלה שאני שואל :)
<or_schapira> /usr/share/omf/gdm/gdm-fr.omf
<or_schapira> /usr/share/omf/gdm/gdm-id.omf
<or_schapira> /usr/share/omf/gdm/gdm-it.omf
<or_schapira> /usr/share/omf/gdm/gdm-ko.omf
<or_schapira7> אוי ואבוי
<or_schapira> /usr/share/omf/gdm/gdm-oc.omf
<or_schapira> /usr/share/omf/gdm/gdm-ru.omf
<or_schapira7> איך אני מפסיקה את זה?
<or_schapira> /usr/share/omf/gdm/gdm-sl.omf
<or_schapira> /usr/share/omf/gdm/gdm-sv.omf
<or_schapira> /usr/share/omf/gdm/gdm-uk.omf
<or_schapira> /usr/share/omf/gdm/gdm-zh_CN.omf
<or_schapira> /usr/share/pixmaps
<or_schapira> /usr/share/pixmaps/gdm-foot-logo.png
<or_schapira> /usr/share/pixmaps/gdm-setup.png
<or_schapira> /usr/share/pixmaps/gdm-xnest.png
<or_schapira> /usr/share/pixmaps/gdm.png
<or_schapira> /usr/share/pixmaps/nobody.png
<or_schapira> /usr/share/pixmaps/nohost.png
<akaars> תנתקי את הקליינט השני
<akaars> או, יותר טוב :)
<or_schapira7> הצלחתי!
<or_schapira7> ואיי
<akaars> כל הכבוד
<or_schapira7> ממש סליחה
<akaars> :)
<or_schapira7> אצלי זה לא היה נראה ככה
<or_schapira7> זה עשה את זה כאילו בבת אחת
<or_schapira7> וזה בכלל היה הדבק בטעות ממש
<akaars> כן. כי IRC לא יודע לקבל העתק-הדבק כמסמך טקסט
<akaars> זה מוציא אותו שורה-שורה
<or_schapira7> התכוונתי להדביק מילה אחת
<or_schapira7> אבל כנראה שלא העתקתי אותה כראוי
<or_schapira7> אז זה הדביק מה שהעתקתי לפני כן
<or_schapira7> עכשיו אסור לי להדליק את הקליינט השני?
<or_schapira> ניסיון
<or_schapira> אוקי
<or_schapira> עכשיו רגוע
<or_schapira> http://pastebin.kde.org/736190/
<akaars> :)
<or_schapira> אין שם שום קובץ סאונד
<avihay> or_schapira: ok, then it's probably in  another package
<or_schapira> שזה אומר?
<avihay> try installing  lightdm instead
<avihay> it's somewhere, and it will take more digging to find
<avihay> but you can just replace your dm
<or_schapira> יש לי כבר
<or_schapira> http://pastebin.kde.org/736196/
<or_schapira> אין קובץ סאונד
<or_schapira> asw3 - הלינק ששלחת לי ,  בדקתי שוב, הקבצים כבר היו עם הפרטים שהיה צריך לעדכן (כי כמו שאמרתי, כבר ניסיתי את זה)
<or_schapira> avihay מה זה dm?
<avihay> display manager?
<avihay> should be login manager
<or_schapira> ואיך אני מחליפה אותו?
<avihay> install another
<avihay> you'll be asked which should be the default, or just make sure you have just one
<or_schapira> אוקי
<or_schapira> חיפשתי login manger במנהל החבילות
<or_schapira> וראיתי שיש לי unity 2d אותו אני מסירה כרגע
<or_schapira> הבעיה היא שאני לא רואה עוד משהו
<or_schapira> חוץ ממנו בתוצאות יש שני מנהלי סיסמאות ושתי תוצאות של מגזינים
<or_schapira> (בגרמנית)
<or_schapira> אז נניח שעכשיו הסרתי את זה
<or_schapira> מה יקרה באתחול הבא?
<avihay> umm, unity 2d is not a login manager
<or_schapira> אז אין לי אפשרות ללוגין מנג'
<avihay> it just has the words login manager in the description
<avihay> install lightdm
<avihay> or better yet, install lightdm-gtk-greeter
<avihay> I hate it, but it's what you'll expect if you are a gnome/unity user
<avihay> you might want to install unity2d back
<or_schapira> כבר יש לי lightdm
<avihay> and what greater got installed?
<or_schapira> עכשיו מתקינה lightdm-gtk-greeter
<or_schapira> הותקן
<avihay> ok
<or_schapira> מה עכשיו?
<avihay> if it got set as the deafult, you should see
 * avihay looks for a screenshot
<or_schapira> בסינפטיק?
<avihay> somth like the picture here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LightDM
<avihay> there's a way to explicitly set it to be the default, but you should be fine anyway
<or_schapira> כן זה מה שיש לי
<avihay> err, you should
<or_schapira> (רק עם תמונה של תינוק החמוד שלי... :) ))
<avihay> it should have already been set to be the default
<avihay> tired
<avihay> I think they made the latest gdm and lightdm-gek look the same
<avihay> gTk*
<or_schapira> http://pastebin.kde.org/736208/
<or_schapira> מה שהראית זה לוח הכניסה מאז ששדרגתי לlts האחרון
<avihay> I think they made the latest gdm and lightdm-gek look the same
<or_schapira> אוקי
<or_schapira> אז מה זה אומר?
<avihay> now, the how to disable the drum sound should work
<or_schapira> אגב, גם בgreeter אני לא רואה קובץ שמע
<avihay> tutorials*
<avihay> yes, it's probably in another, common package
<or_schapira> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/disable-the-ready-drum-sound-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<or_schapira> zv ?
<or_schapira> זה?
<avihay> yes, I think. I don't use ubuntu
<avihay> so I don't really know
<or_schapira> אוקי
<or_schapira> אני מנסה עכשיו לרסטט את המחשב
<or_schapira> נראה מה יקרה
<avihay> good luck
<avihay> don't forget to cross your fingers
<or_schapira> מה?
<or_schapira> אה
<avihay> :->
<or_schapira> עברי דבר עברית!!
<or_schapira> הוריי
<or_schapira> אין צליל
<or_schapira> תודה רבה אביחי!
<l33thax0r> שלום, מישהו מחובר?
<lousygarua> l33thax0r, כן
<l33thax0r> תגיד, אתה יודע אם אפשר לעשות שבטרמינל העברית לא תהיה הפוכה?
<lousygarua> l33thax0r, זאת בעיה קצת בטרמינל הרגיל. נסה את הטרמינל mlterm
<l33thax0r> סבבה, תודה :)
<lousygarua> בכיף, תגיד אם הסתדר לך :)
#ubuntu-il 2013-05-03
<lousygarua> פשש אנחנו 15 היום
<avishai> join #clojure
<Avis_bot> hexacode: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> hexacode: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> ThePendulum: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> ThePendulum: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> derp: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> derp: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<hexacode> 1/who derp
#ubuntu-il 2013-05-04
<Avis_bot> zipace: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> zipace: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<avihay> .message lousygarua:I see you forked ma bot
<avihay> stupid bot! buga! buga! buga!
<Avis_bot> ziprar: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> ziprar: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> Adam_: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> Adam_: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
#ubuntu-il 2013-05-05
<ishai92> יש לי שאלה : ברשותי מחשב עם שני כוננים קשיחים ואני רוצה להתקין את אובונטו איך אני אמור להגדיר אותם מבחינת מערכת קבצים ועגינה ?
<ishai92> zeev you can help my plese ?
<ishai92> Zeev: you can help my plese ?
#ubuntu-il 2014-04-29
<amireldor> good morning to all the passive observers
<amireldor> Avihay__: Avihay: are you the ubuntu bot guy?
<Avihay> I עוקדד טםו בםוךג דשט אישאץ איק נםא כרשצק'םרל I ודקג 'שד ומדאשנךק
<amireldor> no I can't read this
<amireldor> and I'm not i'm  not going to decipher it with my keyboard
<Avihay__> I guess you could say that, though the bot framework I used prooved to be unstable
<amireldor> so who is ubuntulog ?
<amireldor> canonical stuff?
<amireldor> freenode stuff?
<amireldor> stuff/staff
<amireldor> Avihay__: so what bot are you running in this channel?
<amireldor> it was a python project with dor or smt no?
<amireldor> Why don't we run the script on the linux that runs the ubuntu-il website?
<Avihay__> amireldor: none
<Avihay__> I don't have access, and teh bot is unstable
<amireldor> the bot is willie no? it's a mature proect
<amireldor> the script is immature
<amireldor> oh! i remember now!
<amireldor> we've opened a bitbucket for it
<amireldor> and then i saw dor's copyright notice
<amireldor> dor is a funny guy
<amireldor> willie bot module?
<amireldor> and it doesn't matter that you don't have access rights, Avihay__, I have a user on that server and I can run it in user-mode or ask the admins to install nice stuff for me (they do so)
<amireldor> Avihay__: I remember you had a 'slida' from github
<Avihay__> a bit, I guess
<Avihay__> I put it up on github anyway
<Avihay__> err
<Avihay__> bitbucker
<Avihay__> t
<amireldor> what is your github link?
<amireldor> i'm amireldor there too
<amireldor> I'm sorry i'm asking i just can't do the research myself at the moment (morning and all)
<amireldor> Avihay__: ^^^ what is the willie-modules link on github i didn't think i forked it
<amireldor> or startted
<amireldor> starred*
<amireldor> i'll bbl8r
<Avihay__> amireldor: https://bitbucket.org/avihay/willie-modules
<amireldor> Avihay__: oh I thought you had it on github as well, that was the link i meant. are you avihay on github as well?
<Avihay__> no
<amireldor> no = no i don't have it on github?
<amireldor> ok then
<Avihay__> damn, someone took my nickname
<amireldor> lol :)
<amireldor> i know the feeling...
<Avihay__> well, looks like it's still free
<Avihay__> de'took'ma'job!
<amireldor> i must do smt but this IRC stuff it like the best MMO ever
<amireldor> so memaker
#ubuntu-il 2014-04-30
<Dagig> יש לי כמה שאלות.
<Dagig> אני מעונין להתקין קובונטו במקביל לחלונות שבע
<Dagig> על מעבד core i5, שהוא כמובן 64 סיביות
<Dagig> א. כשניסיתי להוריד את קובונטו ל-64 סיביות, ראיתי שבשם הקובץ מופיע AMD, כאשר המעבד שלי הוא של אינטל.
<Dagig> למה זה כך?
<Dagig> האם הקובץ הזה יעבוד גל על האינטל שלי?
<Dagig> שאלה שניה: איך אני מתקין את לינוקס במקביל לחלונות 7 ללא עזרת אמצעי מדיה חיצוני (כמו זיכרון הבזק או תקליטור). לשחק עם מחיצות אני יודע, מה הלאה?
<Dagig> אוקיי, בנוגע לשאלתי הראשונה הסתדרתי. נשארנו רק עם השניה.
<Egbert9e9> :<
#ubuntu-il 2014-05-01
<new0> hey all
<new0> i have a problem with login with xfce (i think). any idea?
<new0> after i  logged in i can only see the desktop background but nothing more
<Avihay> new0: try hitting alt+F2
<Avihay> if that opens the run dialog, try running a terminal, and use it to look for the xfce pannle
<new0> Avihay, tnx. can't run anything in it. also found that the problem might be nVidia drive.    GT330M. (you can            talk in hebrew)
<Avihay> what do you mean by "CAn't run anything in it"?
#ubuntu-il 2014-05-02
<amireldor> bakrat
<amireldor> ttyl
<amireldor> heed to instal Xchat
<amireldor> Avihay, hello willie irc bot creator, good morrow
<amireldor> Avihay__?
<amireldor> brb
<Avihay> אצלי, כל שעה לפני 11:55 זה לפנות בוקר, לא בוקר...
<amireldor> ho at last
<amireldor> Windows 7 is so hard to use
<Avihay> [07:16:05] <amireldor> Avihay, hello willie irc bot creator, good morrow
<Avihay> [08:20:17] <Avihay> אצלי, כל שעה לפני 11:55 זה לפנות בוקר, לא בוקר...
<ASHER1> :|
<ASHER1> çç àéæä áåè äåà øöä ìäøéõ?
<Avihay> בשמ,א רקשג טםו
<Avihay> can't read you
<ASHER1> what bot he is want to run?
<Avihay> A bot that tells new people that getting answers on IRC... TAKES TIME SO DON"T POP IN< ASK A QUESTION AND LEAVE AFTER 47 BLOODY MILISECONDS!!!
<Avihay> I wrote it!
<Avihay> :-P
<ASHER1> :\
<ASHER1> he have in here some good channel Eggdrop and more Bot irc and cinch :D good bots
<amireldor> ASHER1, hi
<amireldor> Avihay, hi
<Avihay> amireldor:, hi
<amireldor> Avihay, do you have that github link for me?
<Avihay> https://bitbucket.org/avihay/willie-modules
<amireldor> thx
<amireldor> tty
<ASHER1> hey
<amireldor> ASHER1, new around here?
<ASHER1> :\ what is this bot Avihay?
<Avihay> A bot that tells new people that getting answers on IRC... TAKES TIME SO DON"T POP IN< ASK A QUESTION AND LEAVE AFTER 47 BLOODY MILISECONDS!!!
<amireldor> :)
<Avihay> seriously, that's what id does
<amireldor> i'm currently improving it
<ASHER1> do you have download?
<amireldor> so i'm forking it
<Avihay> it may be polite about it, but that's what I had in mind when I wrote it
<amireldor> ùìåí ìëåìí
<ASHER1> Avihay?
<Avihay> sure, it's freesource
<amireldor> goot
<Avihay> can't read your heb for some reason
<amireldor> Avihay, guess why.
<amireldor> I'm on W7
<Avihay> I don't know, but Willie has proven to be a bit unstable
<Avihay> you have my condolences
<ASHER1> :|
 * amireldor signing out
<Avihay> <amireldor> Avihay, guess why.  <Avihay> I don't know, but Willie has proven to be a bit unstable
<Avihay> <amireldor> I'm on W7  <Avihay> you have my condolences
<amireldor> ttyl guys
<Avihay> actually, I find win 7 less annoing then unity
<Avihay> and win8 feels like unity, and doesn't bother much, once you learn how to close the "new style" JS applications
<Avihay> once I put my awesome Megurine Luka - Courruption gurden wallpaper, it didn't bother me much
<Avihay> oh, and gitbash
<Avihay> gitbash on windows makes ya feel a bit at home far away from home
<Avihay> probably cegwin too, but never tried it
#ubuntu-il 2014-05-03
<amireldor> amireldor, hi
<amireldor> arikb, arik?
<amireldor> ?
<amireldor> anyone around?
<amireldor> ubuntulog_, maybe you?
<Egbert9e9> http://www.cnet.com/news/serious-security-flaw-in-oauth-and-openid-discovered/
<amireldor> Egbert9e9, worry not
<amireldor> it's not a scam
<amireldor> Avihay, you there?
<Avihay> ?
<amireldor> Avihay, hi, do you have a Skype account?
<amireldor> this is not a drill......
<amireldor> î÷ãçä
<Egbert9e9> ?
<Avihay> ??
<Egbert9e9> what's not a scam
<Avihay> ^
<Avihay> or drill
<amireldor> àðé éåãò àçé
<amireldor> àðé ôùå òì ìôèåô çãù
<amireldor> ôùåè*
<amireldor> ðãá"ø á÷øåá?
<Avihay> <amireldor> î÷ãçä
<amireldor> àðé îãáø òí âðãìó òëùéå àçé
<amireldor> úï ìé ùðéä
<Avihay> I can't read your hebrew
<Avihay> if that's even hevrew
<amireldor> SO PLS BE PATIENT SIRE
<amireldor> LET ME CONFIGURE MY FKN XCHAT FOR A CHANGE
<amireldor> :)
<new0> hey
<new0> just a test
#ubuntu-il 2014-05-04
<Ashael> hello
<Ashael> anyone alive? could use some help troubleshooting a faulty wireless connection
#ubuntu-il 2015-04-27
<babuntu> היי
<babuntu> מישהו כאן?
<babuntu> asw3
<babuntu> arikb
<babuntu> Avihay
<babuntu> Avihay_work
<babuntu> matanya
<matanya> ?
<Avihay_work> hi
<babuntu> מה קורה אנשים?
<babuntu> תגידו, מישהו נתקל בבעיה עם דרייברים של נבידיה באובונטו?
<babuntu> לא מצליח להתקין את זה לעזאזל
#ubuntu-il 2015-04-28
<sex> hey
<sex> sex cam skype : god.hefa
<sex> sex cam skype : god.hefa
<sex> sex cam skype : god.hefa
<sex> sex cam skype : god.hefa
<sex> sex cam skype : god.hefa
<sex> sex cam skype : god.hefa
<sex> sex cam skype : god.hefa
<sex> sex cam skype : god.hefa
<sex> sex cam skype : god.hefa
<sex> sex cam skype : god.hefa
<sex> sex cam skype : god.hefa
<sex> sex cam skype : god.hefa
<sex> sex cam skype : god.hefa
<sex> sex cam skype : god.hefa
<sex> sex cam skype : god.hefa
<sex> sex cam skype : god.hefa
<sex> sex cam skype : god.hefa
<sex> sex cam skype : god.hefa
<sex> sex cam skype : god.hefa
<sex> sex cam skype : god.hefa
#ubuntu-il 2015-04-30
<Yarin> ?
#ubuntu-il 2015-05-03
<Guest18625> איך אפשר להתקין ubuntu
<Guest18625> על טאבלט במקום אנדרואיד
<Guest18625> ?
#ubuntu-il 2017-05-05
<EvilRoey> שלום
